# سفر نشيد الانشاد وكاتبه والرد علي بعض شبهاته



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*سفر نشيد الانشاد وكاتبه والرد علي بعض شبهاته*


 
*Holy_bible_1*


 
*من هو كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد*
*يدعي البعض ان سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر وثني واضيف الي الكتاب خطأ والحقيقه ان هذا ادعاء لا اصل له واعتمدوا علي نقطتين اولهما ادعاء ان سليمان ليس كاتبه وثانيا ادعاء انه يتشابه مع بعض الكتابات الوثنية المصريه وغيرها * 
*وللرد علي هذا الامر اقسم الرد الي*
 *من هو كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد * 
*هل السفر يتشابه مع اسفار وثنية ؟*


 
*كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سليمان ولا يوجد اي شك في ذلك تماما وهو كتبه بعد ان اخطأ ثم تاب في سفر الجامعه ثم بدا مرحله اخيره في حياته من الحب الالهي النقي جدا والطاهر الي اعلي درجه فينظر الي كل شيئ بطهاره * 
*ومن يشكك في هذا يثبت انه لم يقرا السفر علي الاطلاق لان اول عدد من السفر يؤكد ان الكاتب هو سليمان * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **1*
*1: 1 **نشيد الانشاد الذي لسليمان * 


 
*وليس هذا فقط بل كتب سليمان اسمه **7 **مرات في السفر * 
*1) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **1: 1*

 
*نَشِيدُ             الأَنْشَادِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ**:*
*
2) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **1: 5*

 
*أَنَا             سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ يَا بَنَاتِ             أُورُشَلِيمَ، كَخِيَامِ قِيدَارَ،             كَشُقَقِ سُلَيْمَانَ**.*
*
3) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **3: 7*

 
*هُوَذَا             تَخْتُ سُلَيْمَانَ حَوْلَهُ سِتُّونَ             جَبَّارًا مِنْ جَبَابِرَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ**.*
*
4) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **3: 9*

 
*اَلْمَلِكُ             سُلَيْمَانُ عَمِلَ لِنَفْسِهِ تَخْتًا             مِنْ خَشَبِ لُبْنَانَ**.*
*
5) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **3: 11*

 
*اُخْرُجْنَ             يَا بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَانْظُرْنَ             الْمَلِكَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِالتَّاجِ             الَّذِي تَوَّجَتْهُ بِهِ أُمُّهُ فِي             يَوْمِ عُرْسِهِ، وَفِي يَوْمِ فَرَحِ             قَلْبِهِ**.*
*
6) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **8: 11*

 
*كَانَ             لِسُلَيْمَانَ كَرْمٌ فِي بَعْلَ             هَامُونَ**.             **دَفَعَ             الْكَرْمَ إِلَى نَوَاطِيرَ، كُلُّ             وَاحِدٍ يُؤَدِّي عَنْ ثَمَرِهِ أَلْفًا             مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ**.*
*
7) **سفر نشيد الأنشاد **8: 12*

 
*كَرْمِي             الَّذِي لِي هُوَ أَمَامِي**.             **الأَلْفُ             لَكَ يَا سُلَيْمَانُ، وَمِئَتَانِ             لِنَوَاطِيرِ الثَّمَرِ**.*


 
*ونري بوضوح ان الكاتب سليمان بشهادة السفر نفسه بصوره قاطعه * 
*واتسائل هل لو كان سفر وثني غريب لاعلاقه به لسليمان هل كان نجد فيه اسم سليمان في مواقف مختلفه محورية في السفر ؟*


 
*هذا بالاضافه ان الكتاب يؤكد ان سليمان كتب بالوحي اناشيد * 
*سفر الملوك الاول **4*
*4: 32 **و تكلم بثلاثة الاف مثل و كانت نشائده الفا و خمسا * 


 
*سفر الجامعة **12: 9 * 
*بَقِيَ أَنَّ الْجَامِعَةَ كَانَ حَكِيماً وَأَيْضاً عَلَّمَ الشَّعْبَ عِلْماً وَوَزَنَ وَبَحَثَ وَأَتْقَنَ أَمْثَالاً كَثِيرَةً**.*
*ويعتبر سفر نشيد الاناشيد هو افضلهم في المعني وهو مكتوب بالوحي الالهي * 


 
*وبالطبع اليهود لم يختلفوا في هذا الامر فقد كتب التلمود ان كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سليمان*
*هذا بالاضافه الي ان السفر موجود في نسخة عذرا التي جمعها بعد السبي * 
*وايضا بالاضافه الي وجوده في السبعينية التي كتبت في بداية القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد واسمه نشيد سليمان * 
*Song of Solomon*
 [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]Ἆισμα [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ᾀσμ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ά[/FONT]των, [FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὅ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἐ[/FONT]στιν τ[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῷ[/FONT] Σαλωμων.
The Song of songs, which is Solomon's.
*وهذا بالاضافه الي وجوده في مخطوطات قمران*
 *وايضا ترجمة اكيلا وسيماخوس اليونانيه بعد السبعينية * 
*يوسيفوس كتبه من ضمن قائمة الاسفار القانونية * 
*وتسلمت الكنيسه الاولي السفر وقراءته في المجمع اليهودي وبخاصه اخر يوم من عيد الفطير وهو اليوم الثامن الذي يعتبر اليوم العظيم وبخاصه ان اليوم الثامن يرمز الي الملكون سبعه **+ **الثامن * 
*مدرسة هيلي اليهودية التقليديه كتبت في القرن الاول تاكيد قانونية السفر * 
*وايضا مجمع جاميناس **( 95 **الي **100 **م **) **اليهودي اكد قانونيته  * 
*وفي عام **135**م أكد الحاخام أكيبا أهميته العظمى، قائلاً**: "**الكتاب كله مقدس، أما سفر نشيد الأناشيد فهو أقدس الأسفار، العالم كله لم يأتِ بأهم من ذلك اليوم الذي فيه أعطي هذا السفر**".*
*وجاء في الترجوم اليهودي**[2]** "**الأناشيد والمدائح التي نطق بها سليمان النبي، ملك إسرائيل، بالروح القدس، أمام يهوه الرب العالم كله في ذلك رنمت عشرة أناشيد، أما هذا النشيد فهو أفضل الكل**".*
*وأكدت المدراش **[3]*_*Midrash*_*: "**نشيد الأناشيد هو أسمى جميع الأناشيد، قدمت لله الذي سيحل بالروح القدس علينا**. **أنه النشيد الذي فيه يمتدحنا الله، ونحن نمتدحه**!".*
*ادرجه مليتو اسقف ساردس في لستة الاسفار القانونية سنة **170 **م بعد زيارته لليهود ومراجعت اسفار الكتاب معهم * 
*استشهد به تلاميذ التلاميذ مثل اغناطيوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا في رسائله وايضا القديس ارئنيؤس والقديس اثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس جيروم وغيرهم كثيرين جدا من الاباء  * 


 
*وفي سياق التسلسل لقانونية سفر نشيد الانشاد انقل اقوال الاباء من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب * 
*أ**. **يرى العلامة أوريجانوس والقديس جيروم وأغسطينوس وغيرهم أن السفر يُشير إلى العلاقة بين السيد المسيح وكنيسته ككل، أي جماعة المؤمنين**.*
*ب**. **يرى القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص وبرنارد *_*Bernard of Clairvaux*_*أن السفر يُعبر عن العلاقة بين السيد المسيح والنفس البشرية على المستوى الشخصي**. **وقد أخذ العلامة أوريجانوس بهذا الاتجاه أيضًا**[6]**جنبًا إلى جنب مع الاتجاه السابق**.*
*ج**. **يُفسر بعض اخوتنا الكاثوليك هذا السفر بكونه يُعالج موضوع التجسد الإلهي، ويروا في العروس أنها القديس مريم والدة الإله**.*
*والحقيقة أن المؤمن إذ يتذوق المحبة المتبادلة بين الله والكنيسة الجامعة، إنما يراها محبة شخصية تمس حياته هو بالذات**. **فالعلاقة التي تربط الله بالجماعة تؤكد وتثبت العلاقة بين الله والنفس البشرية، لا كعلاقة فردية خلالها ينعزل الفرد عن الجماعة، بل علاقة شخصية يختبرها الفرد بكونه عضو في الجماعة**. **أما عن القديسة مريم، فهي تمثل بطريقة ما الكنيسة الجامعة، كعضو أمثل وسام**[7]**، فأن فسر البعض هذا السفر كعلاقة محبة تربط السيد المسيح بالقديسة مريم، إنما لأنها قد تمتعت بحب الله كواحدة منا**... **ما قد تمتعت به يحمل بشكل أو آخر ما ننعم نحن به أيضًا، وأن كان بدرجة مختلفة**!...*
*3. **يرى العلامة أوريجانوس أن المؤمن وهو منطلق من برية هذا العالم ليدخل أورشليم السمائية يتغنى بأناشيد كثيرة، حتى متى استقر في حضن العريس الأبدي في الحجال السماوي يترنم بنشيد الأناشيد، أما الأناشيد التي يُسبح بها في الطريق، فهي**:*
*أ**. **إذ تعبر النفس مع الشعب بني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر تقول**: * 
*"**أرنم للرب لأنه قد تعظم**. **الفرس وراكبه طرحهما في البحر**. **الرب قوتي ونشيدي، وقد صار خلاصي**" (**خر **15: 1).*
*يعلق العلامة أوريجانوس على هذا النشيد قائلاً**[8]**: "**وإن كنت تترنم بهذا النشيد الأول إلاَّ أن الطريق لا يزال طويلاً للوصول إلى نشيد الأناشيد**".*
*هذا هو بدء الأناشيد، تترنم به النفس البشرية عندما تنعم بالدخول إلى مياه المعمودية، فتدرك أن **"**الله**" **هو سرّ قوتها وخلاصها وغلبتها على إبليس وكل جنوده**... **لقد صارت بالمعمودية ابنة له، تحت رعايته، يهبها روحه القدوس ليتمم خلاصها**.*
*لهذا جعلت الكنيسة هذا النشيد جزءًا أساسيًا في التسبحة اليومية، وكأنها تُريد أن يتذكر أولادها كل يوم عبورهم من عبودية الخطية وتمتعهم بالتبني لله خلال المعمودية، فتتأكد في أذهانهم غلبتهم على قوات الظلمة، ويشهدوا للرب مخلصهم**!*
*ب**. **يرى العلامة أوريجانوس أن النشيد الثاني في هذه الرحلة الروحية نترنم به عندما نأتي إلى البئر التي حفرها الرؤساء**[9]**في البرية، **"**حيث قال الرب لموسى أجمع الشعب فأعطيهم ماء**" **(**عد **21: 16**).**.. **فترنم الكل هكذا**: "**أصعدي أيتها البئر أجيبوا لها، بئر حفرها الرؤساء، بئر حفرها شرفاء الشعب بصولجان بعصيهم**".*
*هذه أنشودة النفس التي تتقبل من الله نفسه **- **خلال الكنيسة **(**الرؤساء**) - **ينابيع المياه الحية**. **فآبار الآباء أو الرؤساء هي عطية الله نفسه، كقول الرب لموسى **"**أعطيهم ماء**"**، لكن الذي يحفرها هم الرؤساء، أي العاملون في كرم الرب**.*
*أيتها السماوات فأتكلم، ولتسمع الأرض أقوال فمي**. **يهطل كالمطر تعليمي ويقطر كالندى كلامي**... **كما يحرك النسر عشه وعلى فراخه يرف ويبسط جناحيه ويأخذها ويحملها على منكبيه، هكذا الرب وحده اقتاده وليس معه إله أجنبي**. **أركبه على مرتفعات الأرض فأكل ثمار الصحراء، وأرضعه عسلاً من حجر، وزيتًا من صوان الصخر**. **وزبدة بقر ولبن غنم مع شحم خراف وكباش أولاد باشان وتيوس مع دسم لب الحنطة، ودم العنب شربته خمرًا**" **(**تث **32**)**.*
*هذه أنشودة النفس وقد أدركت رعاية الله لها وسط البرية، يرافقها كما يرافق الأب ابنه كل الطريق، يقودها ويهتم بكل احتياجاتها الروحية والمادية**. **تراه النفس كالنسر الذي يرف على فراخه، ويبسط جناحيه فيحميها، يترفق بها ويحملها على منكبيه، يعطيها كل رعايته ولا يتركها تعتاز إلى غيره**. **يشبعها وسط القفر، فيخرج لها من الحجر عسلاً ومن صوان الصخر زيتًا**... **أي يصنع من أجلها المستحيلات**!.*
*د**. **يتحدث العلامة أوريجينوس عن النشيد الرابع في الطريق أثناء الجهاد الروحي المستمر، قائلاً**[10]**: "**يجب عليك أيضًا أن تحارب تحت قيادة يشوع، وتملك الأرض المقدسة ميراثًا لك، وتتنبأ النحلة **(**دبورة**) **لك وتكون قاضية لك، فان **"**دبورة**" **تعني **"**نحلة**"**، لكي ما تنطق شفتاك بالتسبحة التي وردت في سفر القضاة**".*
*هذه التسبحة نترنم بها أثناء جهادنا الروحي، فنكون كالنحلة، حتى نملك السماء ميراثًا لنا، قائلين**: "**أنا أنا للرب أرنم**. **أزمر للرب**... **تزلزلت الجبال من وجه الرب**" (**قض **5). **فان الرب يزلزل أمامنا الجبال الوعرة أثناء جهادنا الروحي، ويفتح لنا باب السماء لندخل بالفرح ونرث إلى الأبد**.*
 *ه**. **أما النشيد الخامس فهو الذي نطق به داود حين هرب من أيدي أعدائه، إذ قال**: "**الرب سند ليّ، قوتي وملجأي ومخلصي**". **هكذا تملك النفس مع الملك داود حين تتحطم قوى الشيطان عدوها بالله سندها وقوتها وملجأها وخلاصها**. **وكما ورث داود شاول نرث نحن أيضًا ونحتل مركز إبليس قبل السقوط، إذ كان من أعظم الطغمات السمائية**.*
*و**. **إذ تكتشف النفس أسرار الملكوت، تنشد مع الأنبياء النشيد السادس، قائلة**: "**لا نشدن عن حبيبي نشيد محبي لكرمة**" (**إش **5: 1).*
*في اختصار نستطيع القول بأن أوريجانوس شاهد النفس في حالة ترنم مستمر تسبح سبع أناشيد**: **النشيد الأول وهي خارجة من جرن المعمودية في حالة التبني لله، والثاني وهي تشرب من ينابيع الله التي تفيض في كنيسته، والثالث وهي تتلمس رعاية الله المستمرة وهي في البرية، والرابع تسبحة أثناء جهادها كالنحلة، والخامس تترنم به كلما تحظى بغلبة ونصرة فتملك مع الرب، والسادس تنشد مع الأنبياء حين تتحسس أسرار الأبدية والسماويات، وأخيرًا السابع هو سفر نشيد الأناشيد الذي تنطق به إلى الأبد حين تدخل إلى حضرة العريس نفسه، وتبقى معه في حجاله السماوي وجهًا لوجه**.*
*وكما يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص**: [**يأمرنا الكلمة في النشيد ألا نفكر فيما هو للجسد **- **حتى ونحن بعد في الجسد **- **بل نرتفع إلى الروح، فنحول كل تعبيرات الحب التي نجدها هنا كتقدمات طاهرة غير مدركة، نقدمها للرب الصالح الذي يفوق كل فهم، والذي فيه وحده نجد كل عذوبة وحب ومشتهي**].*
*وعندما تحدث القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص عن هذا السفر قال**[13]: "**أنني أتحدث عن سرّ نشيد الأناشيد معكم أنتم جميعًا يا من تحولتم إلى ما هو إلهي**...*
*تعالوا أدخلوا إلى حجرته الزيجية غير الفاسدة، يا من لبستم ثوب أفكار النقاوة والطهارة الأبيض**! **فان البعض لا يرتدي ثوب الضمير النقي اللائق بعروس إلهية، فيرتبكون بأفكارهم الذاتية، ويحدرون كلمات العريس النقية إلى مستوى اللذات البهيمية، وهكذا يبتلعون في خيالات مشينة**].*
*أما القديس بفنوتيوس، من آباء برية مصر، فيرى في كتب سليمان الحكيم درجات النسك الثلاثة، التي ترتفع بالإنسان إلى حياة الحب والوحدة مع الله في سفر **"**نشيد الأناشيد**"**، إذ يقول**[14]: "**سفر الأمثال يقابل النوع الأول من النسك، فيه نقمع الشهوات الجسدية والخطايا الأرضية**. **والنوع الثاني يطابق **"**سفر الجامعة**"**، حيث يعلن أن كل ما يحدث تحت الشمس باطل**. **وأما النوع الثالث فيطابقه **"**سفر نشيد الأناشيد**"**، فيه تسمو النفس فوق كل المنظورات، مرتبطة بكلمة الله، بالتأمل في الأمور السماوية**".*
*ولم ينشا اي خلاف في اي عصر علي قانونيته * 


 
*نفس الفكر التشبيهي بين الرب وشعبه بتشبيه العريس وحبه للعروس * 
سفر إشعياء 62: 5

 
*لأَنَّهُ             كَمَا يَتَزَوَّجُ الشَّابُّ عَذْرَاءَ،             يَتَزَوَّجُكِ بَنُوكِ**.             **وَكَفَرَحِ             **الْعَرِيسِ**بِالْعَرُوسِ**             يَفْرَحُ بِكِ إِلهُكِ**.*


 
إنجيل يوحنا 3: 29

 
*مَنْ             لَهُ **الْعَرُوسُ**             فَهُوَ **الْعَرِيسُ،**             وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ **الْعَرِيسِ**             الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ             فَرَحًا مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ **الْعَرِيسِ**.**إِذًا             فَرَحِي هذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ**.*
*ويقول القديس يوحنا**: "**رأيت المدينة المقدسة، أورشليم الجديدة، نازلة من عند الله كعروس مزينة لرجلها**" (**رؤ **21: 2)*
*"**قد ملك الرب الإله**... **لأن عرس الخروف قد جاء، وامرأته هيأت نفسها، وأعطيت أن تلبس بزا نقيًا بهيًا**..." (**رؤ **19: 6-8). "**الروح والعروس يقولان تعال**"[15] (**رؤ **22: 17) * 


 
*وتحليل داخلي للاسلوب * 


 
*لا يوجد به تعبيرات لغويه من ما بعد السبي ولا من التعبيرات المصريه او غيرها فهو مكتوب بلغه يهودية يرجع زمانها الي القرن العاشر او التاسع قبل الميلاد وهو زمن سليمان فكيف يكون مقتبس من ما قبل ذلك ولا توجد به تعبيرات مصريه او مضاف بعد ذلك وهو يحتوي لغة هذا الزمان ؟*

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*بعض التعبيرات اللغويه تتطابق مع اسلوب سليمان مثل **( **فقط من اول اصحاحين **) * 
*تصريف قبلات * 
*H5390*
נשׁיקה
neshı̂yqâh
*Total KJV Occurrences:* 2
*kisses, 2*
Pro_27:6, Son_1:2
*مره في امثال **27: 6 **ومره في النشيد **1: 2*


 
*تعبير بالحق * 
*H4339*
מישׁר
mêyshâr
*اتي **19 **مره منهم **15 **مره بواسطة سليمان منهم مرتين في سفر النشيد * 
*equity, 4*
Psa_98:9, Psa_99:4, Pro_1:3, Pro_2:9
*right, 3*
Pro_8:6, Pro_23:16, Isa_45:19
*uprightly, 3*
Psa_75:1-2 (2), Isa_33:15
*uprightness, 3*
1Ch_29:17, Psa_9:8, Isa_26:7
*agreement, 1*
Dan_11:6
*aright, 1*
Pro_23:31
*equal, 1*
Psa_17:2
*righteously, 1*
Psa_96:10
*sweetly, 1*
Son_7:9
*upright, 1*
Son_1:4


 
*تعبير جميله جاء بطريقه مميزة في العبري*
*H5000*
נאוה
nâ'veh
*وهو اتي **10 **مرات في العهد القديم معظمهم في اسفار سليمان **4 **في الانشاد و اربعه في الامثال ومره في ارميا ومره في المزامير*


 
תּפּוּח
tappûach
*تعبير شجر التفاح الذي جاء ستة مرات في سفر النشيد ومره في امثال **25: 11*


 
*تعبير حلو * 
מתוּק /  מתוק
mâthôq  /  mâthûq
*جائت **8 **مرات منها **3 **في امثال و مرتين في الجامعه ومره في النشيد **2: 3*
*وايضا مرتين في اشعياء بتركيب مختلف * 


 
*تعبير يفيح النهار*
פּוּח
pûach
*استخدمه سليمان كثيرا في الامثال **( 8 **مرات **) **وثلاث مرات في الانشاد **2: 17 **و **4 : 16 **و **4: 6*


 


 
*يوجد وصف تفصيلي الي حد ما عن قصر سليمان في*
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **1*
*وايضا في*
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **3*
*9 **اَلْمَلِكُ سُلَيْمَانُ عَمِلَ لِنَفْسِهِ تَخْتًا مِنْ خَشَبِ لُبْنَانَ**.
10 **عَمِلَ أَعْمِدَتَهُ فِضَّةً، وَرَوَافِدَهُ ذَهَبًا، وَمَقْعَدَهُ أُرْجُوانًا، وَوَسَطَهُ مَرْصُوفًا مَحَبَّةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ**.
11 **اُخْرُجْنَ يَا بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَانْظُرْنَ الْمَلِكَ سُلَيْمَانَ بِالتَّاجِ الَّذِي تَوَّجَتْهُ بِهِ أُمُّهُ فِي يَوْمِ عُرْسِهِ، وَفِي يَوْمِ فَرَحِ قَلْبِهِ**.*
*ويوجد وصف ايضا للمنظر من قصره الصيفي الذي بناه سليمان في اخر عشر سنين من عمره في*
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **4:*
 *8 **هَلُمِّي مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ يَا عَرُوسُ، مَعِي مِنْ لُبْنَانَ**! **انْظُرِي مِنْ رَأْسِ أَمَانَةَ، مِنْ رَأْسِ شَنِيرَ وَحَرْمُونَ، مِنْ خُدُورِ الأُسُودِ، مِنْ جِبَالِ النُّمُورِ**.
9 **قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ**. **قَدْ سَبَيْتِ قَلْبِي بِإِحْدَى عَيْنَيْكِ، بِقَلاَدَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ عُنُقِكِ**.
10 **مَا أَحْسَنَ حُبَّكِ يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ**! **كَمْ مَحَبَّتُكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ**! **وَكَمْ رَائِحَةُ أَدْهَانِكِ أَطْيَبُ مِنْ كُلِّ الأَطْيَابِ**!
11 **شَفَتَاكِ يَا عَرُوسُ تَقْطُرَانِ شَهْدًا**. **تَحْتَ لِسَانِكِ عَسَلٌ وَلَبَنٌ، وَرَائِحَةُ ثِيَابِكِ كَرَائِحَةِ لُبْنَانَ**.
12 **أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ جَنَّةٌ مُغْلَقَةٌ، عَيْنٌ مُقْفَلَةٌ، يَنْبُوعٌ مَخْتُومٌ**.
13 **أَغْرَاسُكِ فِرْدَوْسُ رُمَّانٍ مَعَ أَثْمَارٍ نَفِيسَةٍ، فَاغِيَةٍ وَنَارِدِينٍ**.
14 **نَارِدِينٍ وَكُرْكُمٍ**. **قَصَبِ الذَّرِيرَةِ وَقِرْفَةٍ، مَعَ كُلِّ عُودِ اللُّبَانِ**. **مُرٌّ وَعُودٌ مَعَ كُلِّ أَنْفَسِ الأَطْيَابِ**.
15 **يَنْبُوعُ جَنَّاتٍ، بِئْرُ مِيَاهٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَسُيُولٌ مِنْ لُبْنَانَ**.
16 **اِسْتَيْقِظِي يَا رِيحَ الشَّمَالِ، وَتَعَالَيْ يَا رِيحَ الْجَنُوبِ**! **هَبِّي عَلَى جَنَّتِي فَتَقْطُرَ أَطْيَابُهَا**. **لِيَأْتِ حَبِيبِي إِلَى جَنَّتِهِ وَيَأْكُلْ ثَمَرَهُ النَّفِيسَ**.*
*وايضا*
سفر نشيد الأنشاد 7: 4

 
*عُنُقُكِ 			كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ**. 			**عَيْنَاكِ 			كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ 			بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ**. 			**أَنْفُكِ 			كَبُرْجِ **لُبْنَانَ** 			النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ**.*


 
*ولا يتفق هذا الوصف الا عن سليمان الذي بني قصر في لبنان كما شرح * 
سفر الملوك الأول 4: 33

 
*وَتَكَلَّمَ 			عَنِ الأَشْجَارِ، مِنَ الأَرْزِ 			الَّذِي فِي **لُبْنَانَ** 			إِلَى الزُّوفَا النَّابِتِ فِي 			الْحَائِطِ**. 			**وَتَكَلَّمَ 			عَنِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَنِ الطَّيْرِ 			وَعَنِ الدَّبِيبِ وَعَنِ السَّمَكِ**.*


 
سفر الملوك الأول 7: 2

 
*وَبَنَى 			بَيْتَ وَعْرِ **لُبْنَانَ،** 			طُولُهُ مِئَةُ ذِرَاعٍ وَعَرْضُهُ 			خَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعًا وَسَمْكُهُ 			ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعًا، عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ 			صُفُوفٍ مِنْ أَعْمِدَةِ أَرْزٍ 			وَجَوَائِزُ أَرْزٍ عَلَى الأَعْمِدَةِ**.*


 
سفر الملوك الأول 9: 19

 
*وَجَمِيعَ 			مُدُنِ الْمَخَازِنِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ 			لِسُلَيْمَانَ، وَمُدُنَ الْمَرْكَبَاتِ 			وَمُدُنَ الْفُرْسَانِ، وَمَرْغُوبَ 			سُلَيْمَانَ الَّذِي رَغِبَ أَنْ 			يَبْنِيَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي 			**لُبْنَانَ** 			وَفِي كُلِّ أَرْضِ سَلْطَنَتِهِ**.*


 
سفر الملوك الأول 10: 21

 
*وَجَمِيعُ 			آنِيَةِ شُرْبِ الْمَلِكِ سُلَيْمَانَ 			مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَجَمِيعُ آنِيَةِ بَيْتِ 			وَعْرِ **لُبْنَانَ** 			مِنْ ذَهَبٍ خَالِصٍ، لاَ فِضَّةٍ، 			هِيَ لَمْ تُحْسَبْ شَيْئًا فِي أَيَّامِ 			سُلَيْمَانَ**.*


 
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 9: 20

 
*وَجَمِيعُ 			آنِيَةِ شُرْبِ الْمَلِكِ سُلَيْمَانَ 			مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَجَمِيعُ آنِيَةِ بَيْتِ 			وَعْرِ **لُبْنَانَ** 			مِنْ ذَهَبٍ خَالِصٍ**. 			**لَمْ 			تُحْسَبِ الْفِضَّةُ شَيْئًا فِي 			أَيَّامِ سُلَيْمَانَ،*


 
*وبناء علي هذا العدد اكد دكتور لايت فوت ان سليمان كتب السفر في اخر عشر سنين من حياته * 
*ملوك الاول **9: 24*
*24 **وَلكِنَّ بِنْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ صَعِدَتْ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا الَّذِي بَنَاهُ لَهَا، حِينَئِذٍ بَنَى الْقَلْعَةَ**.*


 
*هذا الي بعض التفاصيل الاخري مثل ذكر ترصه وليس السامره فهو كتب قبل بناء السامره بفتره وهذا يؤكد انه قبل انقسام المملكه في زمن سليمان*


 
*وايضا كلامه عن خيام قيدار يؤكد ان كتب قبل زمن اشعياء **( **اي قبل القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد **) **لان اشعياء تنبأ غن خراب خيام قيدار وهذا حدث بالفعل فهو يؤكد ايضا قدمه * 
*وبالطبع من يدعي انه مصري او غيره فما علاقه هؤلاء بقصور سليمان وبترصه او خيام قيدار ؟*


 


 
*كل هذا يقطع بصوره لامجال معها لاي شك في ان السفر كاتبه سليمان بوحي من الروح القدس * 


 
*ردا علي موضوع وجود حرف اليود في اسم داود الذي كتب مره واحده فقط في النشيد **( 4: 4 ) **فهو كتب في الاسفار مثل صموئيل وملوك والمزامير بدون يود*
דוד
 *وفي النشيد جائت بحرف اليود*
דויד
 *مثل الايام وعزرا*
*ولكن في الحقيقه كتب اسم داود بحرف اليوم في ملوك الاول **3: 14 * 
דויד
*وحزقيال **37: 24 * 
*ومره في هوشع ومرتين في عاموس الذي كتب قبل السبي بمئتين سنه * 
*هذا بالاضافه الي وجود علامه نسخيه في مخطوطات قديمه تشير الي ان اليود خطأ نسخي * 


 
*واخيرا لماذا وهو سفر موحي به كتب هذه التعبيرات الحسية ؟*


 
*اولا لايصلح ان ياخذ التعبيرات فيه باسلوب حسي والادله علي ذلك * 
*يقول السفر * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **1*
*1: 2 **ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر * 
*فكيف تحب شخص وتقبل اخر ولكن المعني تعريف البشر بالاب من خلال الابن * 


 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **1: * 
*1: 3 **لرائحة ادهانك الطيبة اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك احبتك العذارى*
*1: 4 **اجذبني وراءك فنجري **ادخلني الملك الى حجاله نبتهج و نفرح بك نذكر حبك اكثر من الخمر بالحق يحبونك * 
*فهل سمع احد عن عروس تطلب من بقية العذاري ان يحبوا عريسها معها ؟ واين الغيره ؟*
*ولكن اي مسيحي يريد ان جميع النفوس تجري معه خلف المسيح * 


 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **4*
*4: 4 **عنقك كبرج داود المبني للاسلحة الف مجن علق عليه كلها اتراس الجبابرة* 
*فهل يجروء عريس مغازلة عروسه بهذا الوصف ؟*
*ولكن المعني عن قوة كنيسة الرب الشامخة * 


 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **6*
*6: 4 **انت جميلة يا حبيبتي كترصة حسنة كاورشليم مرهبة كجيش بالوية * 


 
*6: 10 **من هي المشرفة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بالوية * 


 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد **7*
*7: 4 **عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق * 
*وبالطبع كل هذه التعبيرات ليست عن امراه ولكن عن الكنيسه ومحاربتها لقوي الشر الروحيه وارهابها لابليس*


 
*وحتي التعبيرات التي يعتبرها المشككين حسيه * 
*4: 1 **ها انت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها انت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد * 
*وعين الحمام ليس جميل لانه ضيق ولكن العيون الواسعه مثل الغزلان فحتي هذا لايعتبر تشبيه حسي لائق وايضا شعرك كقطيع ماعز هذا وصف حسي سيئ * 


 
*4: 5 **ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توامين يرعيان بين السوسن * 
*وخشفتي ظبيه اي غزالتين صغيرتين فحتي هذا ليس بتشبيه جيد للثدي   * 


 
سفر نشيد الأنشاد 7: 4

 
*عُنُقُكِ 			كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ**. 			**عَيْنَاكِ 			**كَالْبِرَكِ** 			فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ 			رَبِّيمَ**. 			**أَنْفُكِ 			كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ 			دِمَشْقَ*
*فهل يشبه العين ببرك حشبون التي كانت تلحس فيها الكلاب ؟*


 
*وثانيا سبب استخدام هذا الاسلوب هو ان **الله في الكتاب المقدس يستخدم أسلوب البشر في التعامل والكلام، فكما نقول عين الله ويد الله وعرش الله**. **وكما نقول أن الله يغضب إعلاناً عن وقوعنا تحت العدل الإلهي، هكذا ليعبر الوحي الإلهي عن علاقة الحب الروحي والسري بين الله والنفس البشرية استخدم نفس الأسلوب الذي نتعامل به في حياتنا البشرية**.* 
*نذكر على سبيل المثال أن الوحي يتحدث عن الله بأنه حزن أو غضب أو ندم**... **مع أن الله كليّ الحب لن يحزن لأنه لا يتألم، ولا يغضب إذ هو محب، ولا يندم لأن المستقبل حاضر أمامه وليس شيء مخفي عنه**. **لكنه متى تحدث الكتاب عن غضب الله إنما نود أن يعلن لنا أننا في سقطاتنا نلقي بأنفسنا تحت عدل الله، وما يعلنه الوحي كغضب إلهي إنما هو ثمر طبيعي لخطايانا، نتيجة هروبنا من دائرة محبته**.*
*بنفس الطريقة يستخدم الوحي التعبيرات البشرية عندما يقول**: "**عينا الرب نحو الصديقين، وأذناه إلى صراخهم، وجه الرب ضد عاملي الشر**" **(**مز **34: 15)**، فهل يعني هذا أن لله عينان أو اذنان أو وجه**! **إنما هو يحدثنا عن رعاية الله لنا بأسلوبنا**.*
*هكذا أيضًا إذ يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن كرسي الله أو عرشه، فهل أقام الله له كرسيًا أو عرشًا محدودًا يجلس عليه؟ ألم تكتب هذه كلها لكي نتفهم ملكوت الله ومجده وبهاءه حسب لغتنا وتعبيراتنا البشرية؟**!.*
*على نفس النمط يحدثنا الوحي عن أعمق ما في حياتنا الروحية، ألا وهو اتحادنا بالله خلال الحب الروحي السري، فيستعير ألفاظنا البشرية في دلائل الحب بين العروسين، لا لنفهم علاقتنا به على مستوى الحب الجسداني، وإنما كرموز تحمل في أعماقنا أسرار الحب لا ينطق له**.*
*هذا الأمر ليس بغريب، فقد استخدمه كل الأمم حين تحدثوا عن العشق الإلهي والهيام في محبة الله**... **حينما تعلن النفس رغبتها في أن ترتمي في أحضان الله لتحيا به ومعه وحده، ليشبع كل أعماقها**.*
*هذا المفهوم للحب الإلهي كحب زوجي روحي يربط النفس بالله ليس غريبًا عن الكتاب المقدس، فقد استخدمه أنبياء العهد القديم كما أستخدمه رجال العهد الجديد أيضًا، كما سنرى ذلك عند حديثنا عن **"**العرس السماوي**".*


 
*واتسائل نقطه مهمة وهي*
 *يقبل كلنا تشبيه البعد عن ربنا بالزني الجسدي وهذا من سفر الخروج وما بعده متكرر وبكثره هذا التشبيه فلماذا يرفض البعض العكس ؟*
*اي اذا شبي البعد عن الرب بالزني الجسدي فيشبه القرب من ربنا بالرابطه الجسديه لان الرب يريد ان يستخدم تشبيه بامور ندركها * 
*واي انسان متقدم في العمر يعرف ان اكثر فتره تحركت فيها مشاعره البشريه اثناء بداية حبه لعروسه وهي تكون اقوي مشاعر * 
*وبنفس المقياس للشابه التي تحب عريسها وبشده هي اكثر فتره تكون مشاعرها بهذه القدر * 
*فلهذا يشبه سليمان نفسه ومحبته للرب كعروس تحب عريسها لانها من اقوي انواع المشاعر فاستخدم هذا التعبير*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*
* *وايضا ما هو المسيئ في خليقة الرب فما هو الشرير في ذكر ثدي او قدم او عنق المراه والرب هو خالقهم ؟*
*وهل يعتبر دراسة * 
*Pregnancy and Lactation*
*شيئ غير مؤدب ؟ رغم انه علم رائع ؟*
*اخير عندما نتخلص من الجسد المادي ونتحول الي الجسد النوراني ونتحد مع رب المجد في طبيعته النورانيه سنشعر اكثر بعظمة هذه المشاعر * 
*ولكن من يصر ان ياخذ هذه الامور بصوره غير طاهره فهو يثبت ان فكره وعقيدته غير طاهره لان*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15*
*
* 
*كُلُّ 			شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، 			وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ 			الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ 			طَاهِرًا، 			بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا 			وَضَمِيرُهُمْ.*
*

* 
*فاخير كاتب السفر سليمان بطريقه طاهره رائعه لوصف المشاعر للرب  * 
* 

* 
*فان كان السفر لا يفهم بطريقه حسية كيف يفسر السفر * 
*تفسير سفر النشيد ونبواته*
*

* 
*التفاسير اربع انواع * 
*اولا لفظي ويسمي مباشر وايضا حرفي * 
*وهو يعني المعني المباشر اللفظي للعدد * 
*ثانيا رمزي او اشارات * 
*وهو رموز لاشياء يقولها بطريقه غير مباشره * 
*ثالثا نبوي * 
*وهو نبوات عن المسيح * 
*رابعا روحي * 
*وهو المعاني الروحيه التي تطبق علي حياة الانسان الروحية*
*بالطبع الكتاب كله روحي ويفسر بطريقه روحية * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 16*
*
* 
*كُلُّ 			الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحًى بِهِ مِنَ 			اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ 			وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ 			وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،*
*

* 
*ومعروف ان بعض الاعداد تحتوي علي بعض الانواع ولا تحتوي علي نوع اخر فمثلا * 
*سفر الرؤيا في اغلبه لايمكن ان يطبق بطريقه لفظيه مباشره ولا رمزية ولكن بطريقه نبوية وروحية  * 
*الاسفار التاريخيه في اغلبها لا تطبق بطريقه نبوية ولكن تطبق بطريقه مباشره وايضا رمزية وروحية * 
*سفر اعمال الرسل في اغلبه لايطبق بطريقه رمزيه ولا نبوية ولكن بطريقه مباشره وبالطبع روحية  * 
*

* 
*وبتطبيق هذه الانواع علي سفر نشيد الانشاد لوجدنا ان النوع الاول اللفظي المباشر مستحيل تطبيقه علي سفر الرؤيا كما ذكرت عشرات الامثه سابقا * 
*ولكن سفر نشيد الانشاد يفسر معظمه بطريقه رمزيه وبعضه بطريقه نبوية وبالطبع كله بطريقه روحية * 
*التفسير الرمزي: ويهدف للتخلُّص من الأوصاف البدنية للمرأة التي أحبها الملك، ولرؤية معنى أعمق في السفر وهو محبة الرب لشعبه بني إسرائيل، وبمعنى أوسع محبة الرب لكل من يحبه من كل الشعوب، كمحبة الزوج لزوجته * 
* وهذا التفسير يعتنقه التلمود اليهودي والمشنا والترجوم وعلي سبيل المثال * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1: 13 * 
*صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت*
*يفسره الترجوم والتلمود علي انه حلول الله في السحابة ( الشكينة ) بين الكروبين في قدس الاقداس * 
*وقام كثير من الاباء والمفسرين المسيحيين من بداية المسيحية بتفسير السفر تفصيلا فمثلا قام القديس أوريجانوس في القرن الثالث الميلادي بتفسيره في عشرة مجلدات، ووجد في كل جملة من السفر معنى روحياً. وفي القرن الثالث عشر كتب برنارد أوف كليرفو 86 موعظة على آيات الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من هذا السفر وغيره من الاف التفسيرات التي تشرح المعاني الروحية الرائعة في السفر وتشرح مدي روعة وقدسية ودقة الوحي الالهي في هذا السفر * 
* 

* 
*والنوع الثالث الذي ينطبق علي سفر نشيد الانشاد هو التفسير النبوي وقد شرحه من اباء الكنيسه الاوائل كل من اوريجانوس وهيبوليتس ووضحوا ان السفر في مضمونه كله نبوة عن مجيئ المسيح وعلاقته بكنيسته * 
*فمثلا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته الي افسس 5*
*31 «مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا».
32 هذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. * 
*ويفسر هذا الرأي الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى بأنها وصفٌ للمحبة المتبادلة بين المسيح والكنيسة، وأن الأصحاح الرابع وصف لجمال الكنيسة، والأصحاح الخامس يصف محبة المسيح للكنيسة الجميلة، فتعلن الكنيسة في الأصحاحات 6-8 إيمانها بالمسيح ورغبتها فيه ومحبتها له*
*وبعض النبوات علي سبيل المثال * 
*عندما يقول في*
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1: 4*
*1: 4 اجذبني وراءك فنجري ادخلني الملك الى حجاله نبتهج و نفرح بك نذكر حبك اكثر من الخمر بالحق يحبونك * 
*كما وضحت لا يصلح حثيا ولكن نبويا ان عند مجيئ العريس المسيح وعند ارتفاعه سيجذب كل النفوس الطاهره * 
*إنجيل يوحنا 12: 32*
*
* 
*وَأَنَا 			إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ 			إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ».*
*فهذه نبوة واضحه عن جذب المسيح للجميع * 
*

* 
*نبوة ثانية * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1: 5  * 
*انا سوداء و جميلة يا بنات اورشليم كخيام قيدار كشقق سليمان  * 
*هذا نبوة عن ان الكنيسه السوداء بسبب طبيعة الخطيه جميله بالفداء * 
*فالكنيسه توجه كلامها بالنبوه الي الذين يرون تجاربها والامها وايضا احيانا انشقاقها فتخيلوا انه ليس لها جمال فهي تقول ان التجارب التي ستمر فيها الكنيسه يصبح شكلها خارجيا سوداء كخيام قيدار ولكن باستمرارية حلول المسيح في داخلها هي كشقق سليمان التي خيمة الاجتماع الملونه في داخل قدس الاقداس فسر جمالها الداخلي هو عمل المسيح وحلوله واتعابها الخارجيه تنبأ عنها باللون الاسود * 
*وتوجه كلامها الي بنات اورشليم الذين يرفضون عريس الكنيسه وهو المسيح من اليهود وهذا لاجل ما يروا من الام للكنيسه فيرفضون الدخول اليها فتشرح لهم ان قدس الاقداس الذي سيبحثون عنه في المستقبل هو في داخل الكنيسه * 
*ولهذا تكمل النبوة بوصف * 
*1: 6 لا تنظرن الي لكوني سوداء لان الشمس قد لوحتني بنو امي غضبوا علي جعلوني ناطورة الكروم اما كرمي فلم انطره * 
* لا تنظرن إليَّ لكوني سوداء= أي لا تحكمن بحسب المظاهر. فالشمس قد لوحتني أي التجارب التي كالشمس حولت لوني للسواد، ولكن هذا خارجياً فقط. هو شيء وقتي، فبعد أن نبتعد من تحت الشمس (هذا العالم) سينتهي هذا اللون الأسود ويعود لنا لون بشرتنا الأصلي في جسدنا الممجد، فهناك نصير مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو (1يو2:3) * 
*وهذا نبوة ان اول عصر سيمر علي الكنيسه بعد ان يبعد العريس هو تجارب واضطها د*
*وتكمل النبوه بان بداية الاضطهاد ستاتي من اليهود فيقول * 
*بنو أمي= حين قامت الكنيسة المسيحية كان أول من هاجمها واضطهدها هم اليهود. * 
*ثم تكمل المرحله الثانيه هي الهرطقات فتقول جعلوني ناطورة * 
*وبعد هذا قام على الكنيسة كثير من الهراطقة الذي أذاقوها مرارة الإنقسام والخصومة. لقد جعل الله الكنيسة ناطورة الكروم= أي حارسة للكروم الذي يشير الي الاسرار فلم تحرس حتى كرمها بالكامل وانشقت فهي حافظت علي كرم بني امها وهو العهد القديم اما كرمها وهو كنيسه العهد الجديد فانشقت واصبحت كنائس لانها لم تنطره جيدا*
*بل ويكمل النبوة بان البض سياتي في زمان ويحتار اي من هذه الطرق هو الصحيح فتقول * 
*1: 7 اخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي اين ترعى اين تربض عند الظهيرة لماذا انا اكون كمقنعة عند قطعان اصحابك * 
*وبالفعل هذا حدث واصبح البعض يتسائل اي طريق هو الصحيح وسبب هذا انها مقنعه كلمة مقنعة تعني من ترتدي قناعاً وبالتالي تكون غير قادرة على الرؤية جيداً لذلك تترجم الكلمة أيضاً "تائهة" أو "مغشى عليها" أو في السبعينية "خفيفة" أي تهزها التعاليم المختلفة ، ومن إنجذبت وراءهم يدّعون أنهم أصحاب عريسها= قطعان أصحابك (1يو19:2،22). فهم ليسو غرباء وليسوا اشرار ولكن يرد عليها العريس ويقول لكل نفس تتسائل هذا السؤال اي الطرق هو الصحيح بعد ان وضح ان هذه طرق اصحابه * 
*1: 8 ان لم تعرفي ايتها الجميلة بين النساء فاخرجي على اثار الغنم و ارعي جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة*
*فاخرجي على آثار الغنم= كثيراً ما ندَّعي عدم المعرفة لذلك يقول العريس هنا ولماذا التوهان أيتها النفس وعندك في كنيستك الأباء والقديسين الذين هم رعاة وحافظوا علي رعيتهم بكل امانة ضد الهرطقات، ما عليك سوى أن تخرجي من نفسك وذاتك وإعجابك بكل ما هو جديد  وسيري على أثار القديسين والأباء*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 7*
*
* 
*اُذْكُرُوا 			مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ 			بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. 			انْظُرُوا 			إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ 			فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ.*
*ويقول لها * 
*رسالة يهوذا 1: 3*
*
* 
*أَيُّهَا 			الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِذْ كُنْتُ أَصْنَعُ 			كُلَّ الْجَهْدِ لأَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ 			عَنِ الْخَلاَصِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ، 			اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ 			وَاعِظًا أَنْ تَجْتَهِدُوا لأَجْلِ 			الإِيمَانِ الْمُسَلَّمِ 			مَرَّةً لِلْقِدِّيسِينَ.*
*

* 
*وايضا العدد الذي يقول * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1: 13 * 
*صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت*
*في الحقيقه هذه نبوة عن عدة اشياء رائعه وهي الصليب المعلق علي الصدر وشرح الكنيسه للعهد القديم والجديد  * 
*كانت العادة أن الزوجة تعلق صورة زوجها الغائب في عنقها علامة محبتها وولائها له فلماذا تعلق عروس النشيد صرة مر بدل من صورته * 
*المر= يشير للألم الصليب (بطعمه المر) ويشير للرائحة العطرة، فاحتمال الألم لأجل المسيح له رائحة عطرة وهذا نبوة ان كنيسه العهد الجديد ستعلق الصليب علي الصدر علامة المراره والافتخار بالمسيح واياه مصلوبا * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 14*
*
* 
*وَأَمَّا 			مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ 			أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ 			رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي 			بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا 			لِلْعَالَمِ*
*وبالفعل حدث هذا واصبحنا نعلق الصليب علي صدورنا * 
*بين ثديي يبيت= على صدري بجانب قلبي يبيت. قلبي هو موضع راحته. هكذا كان يصنع يوحنا الحبيب. وما الذي يدفع النفس لتحتمل الألم والصليب؟*
*أن مسيحها تألم وكان صرة مرة (مملوء ألاماً) وبألامه فاحت رائحة محبته حين فتحت هذه الصرة على الصليب، فملا حبه قلبها لأنها شعرت بأن حبه أُعْلِنَ أولا*
*بعد أن صار المسيح داخل النفس صار ثدياها (العهد القديم والعهد الجديد) مصدراً لتعليم كل الناس لتجذبهم لمسيحها. وبدون المسيح هي تعاليم كاذبه فلا بد ان يكون مركز العهد القديم والجديد هو المسيح * 
*وهي قطعاً عزلت خطاياها من بين ثدييها نبوة عن قبول كثير من كنيسه اليهود للمسيح*
*سفر هوشع 2: 2*
*
* 
*حَاكِمُوا 			أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا، لأَنَّهَا 			لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ 			رَجُلَهَا، لِكَيْ تَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا 			عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ 			ثَدْيَيْهَا،*
* 

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 2*
*2: 12 الزهور ظهرت في الارض بلغ اوان القضب و صوت اليمامة سمع في ارضنا * 
*اليمامه بريه وليست مستانسه وسيظهر صوتها بعد ان ينتهي شتاء بما فيه من جمود وعدم وجود انبياء  * 
*وهو نبوة عن يوحنا المعمدان * 
*إنجيل مرقس 1: 3*
*
* 
*صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ 			فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: 			أَعِدُّوا 			طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ 			مُسْتَقِيمَةً».*
*وايضا صوت اليمامة= اليمام طائر يحب الوحدة والعزلة ولا يحب الزحام وصوته حزين. وهذا يشير للكنيسة التي اعتزلت العالم (بخطاياه) مقدمة كرازة للعالم كله= سُمِعَ في أرضنا. وصوت تسبيحها فيه بكاء التوبة وليس تهليل العالم. * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 3*
*3: 11 اخرجن يا بنات صهيون و انظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به امه في يوم عرسه و في يوم فرح قلبه*
* وسليمان لم تتوجه امه بل الكهنة * 
*سفر الملوك الاول 1*
*38 فَنَزَلَ صَادُوقُ الْكَاهِنُ وَنَاثَانُ النَّبِيُّ وَبَنَايَاهُو بْنُ يَهُويَادَاعَ وَالْجَلاَّدُونَ وَالسُّعَاةُ، وَأَرْكَبُوا سُلَيْمَانَ عَلَى بَغْلَةِ الْمَلِكِ دَاوُدَ، وَذَهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَى جِيحُونَ.
39 فَأَخَذَ صَادُوقُ الْكَاهِنُ قَرْنَ الدُّهْنِ مِنَ الْخَيْمَةِ وَمَسَحَ سُلَيْمَانَ. وَضَرَبُوا بِالْبُوقِ، وَقَالَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: «لِيَحْيَ الْمَلِكُ سُلَيْمَانُ».*
*ولكن هذا نبوة واضحه عن المسيح الذي توجته امه الامه اليهودية التي كللت راس المسيح باكليل الشوك وخرج الشعب اليهودي ينظر زفة المسيح الي الصلب في طريق الجلجثة ويوم عرسه لما تزوج الكنيسه ولهذا كما نصلي في الايجيبية * 
*العالم يفرح لقبول الخلاص واما احشائي فتلتهب عندما انظر الي صلبوتك  * 
*ويوم فرح قلبه بالخلاص وبتتميم الفداء * 
*وهذا المنظر بالفعل راته بنات صهوين كما قالت النبوة * 
*إنجيل لوقا 23: 28*
*
* 
*فَالْتَفَتَ 			إِلَيْهِنَّ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: 			«يَا 			بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لاَ تَبْكِينَ 			عَلَيَّ بَلِ ابْكِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُنَّ 			وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُنَّ،*
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 5: 1*
*1 قد دخلت جنتي يا اختي العروس قطفت مري مع طيبي اكلت شهدي مع عسلي شربت خمري مع لبني كلوا ايها الاصحاب اشربوا و اسكروا ايها الاحباء * 
*هذه نبوة عن العشاء الرباني * 
*في آخر الإصحاح السابق دعت العروس عريسها ليأتي إلى جنته وها هو قد استجاب فوراً ونزل إلها فهو يشتهي هذا والجنه هو مكان صلب المسيح. وكان يفهم اليهود ان المسايا سيدخل الي جنة عدن في بيت الالام والمسيح فعلا نفذ هذا وجاء الي البستان ليصلب وليحول قلوبنا جنه بصليبه * 
* مرى مع طيبي= المر يشير للصليب أما الطيب فيشير للدفن في القبر وكأن أحداث الخلاص ممتدة في حياة عروسه، فهو يرى أن كأس المر الذي تشربه إنما هو كأسه.*
*اكلت شهدي مع عسلي وهو نبوة عن ان الطعام الذي سيعده هو لخلاصنا وحريتنا وبخاصه ترتيب مري وهو الصلب وطيبي وهو الدفن واكل شهد وعسل بعد القيامة  * 
*إنجيل لوقا 24: 42*
*
* 
*فَنَاوَلُوهُ 			جُزْءًا مِنْ سَمَكٍ مَشْوِيٍّ، 			وَشَيْئًا مِنْ شَهْدِ عَسَل.*
*ثم بعد صعوده بدا عمل الخمر وهو حلول الروح القدس ولبن هو ايمان البسيط عديم الرياء * 
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 2*
*
* 
*وَكَأَطْفَال 			مَوْلُودِينَ الآنَ، اشْتَهُوا اللَّبَنَ 			الْعَقْلِيَّ الْعَدِيمَ الْغِشِّ 			لِكَيْ تَنْمُوا بِهِ،*
*

* 
*نبوة حلقه حلاوه * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 5*
*5: 16 حلقه حلاوة و كله مشتهيات هذا حبيبي و هذا خليلي يا بنات اورشليم * 
*وبالفعل تحققت هذه النبوة * 
*إنجيل لوقا 4: 22*
*
* 
*وَكَانَ 			الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ 			وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ النِّعْمَةِ 			الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: 			«أَلَيْسَ 			هذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟»*
*كلامه كله حلاوة. (مز103:119) وفيه روح وحياة، من يأكل منه يشتاق إليه وطوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر فإنهم يشبعون. "لكل كمال وجدت منتهى أما وصاياك فواسعة جداً" وهو يعطي مع كلامه قوة للتنفيذ، فترتفع الوصية بالإنسان ليدخل إلى معرفة أسرار السموات فتنطلق النفس من مجد إلى مجد. وكله مشتهيات فالمسيح كما يعلنه الروح القدس للنفس هو جذاب لكن لا يمكن التعبير عنه، هنا عجز عن التعبير.*
*وكما يري كثيرين من الاباء والمفسرين ان خلاصة الاصحاح الخامس هو ما تمر به كل نفس امنة بالرب وايضا ما ستمر به الكنيسه علي مدار تاريخها * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 6*
*6: 8 هن ستون ملكة و ثمانون سرية و عذارى بلا عدد * 
*ورقم 60= 12×5، 12= 3×4 فهم أبناء الملكوت الذين يملك الله (مثلث الأقانيم) عليهم في هذا العالم (4). والعهد القديم (12سبط) والعهد الجديد (12 تلميذ) ورقم (5) يشير [1] للنعمة، عمل المسيح الجبار المجاني الذي يعطيه لشعبه (معجزة الخمس خبزات لإشباع 5000= 5×1000 شعب الله السماوي) [2] للمسئولية (5حواس +5 أصابع) والمعنى أن نعمل فتسندنا نعمة المسيح (الجهاد والنعمة). إذا جاهدنا بأن نمنع حواسنا من أن تتمتع بلذات العالم تنسكب نعمة المسيح فينا فنصير جبابرة.*
*وهو نبوة عن ابطال الايمان الذين سياتوا*
*وثمانون سرية هو نبوة كما قال القديس ابيفانيوس عن الهراطقه والافكار الهرطوقية  * 
*

* 
*وهذه امثله قليله من تفسير النشيد علي المستوي النبوي الذي جعل الاباء يقولون هو كله في مضمونه نبوة عن المسيح وعروسه*
*

* 
*وابدا في جزء ثاني وهو ادعاء ان السفر ماخوذ من كتابات وثنيه * 
*وساعرض بعض اجزاء من الشبهه مع الرد باختصار ( لان المشكك كرر كثيرا واطال بشده في نصها ) * 
*

* 
*ويبدا المشكك باسلوب ايحائي تدليسي فيقول الاتي * 
*أولاً أحكي لك المأساة التي وصل إليها علماء المسيحية كنت اقرأ في كتاب للعالم هربرت لوكير والكتاب باسم " كل المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس " وفيه يسرد المعجزات التي وردت في كل سفر فجاء عند نشيد الأنشاد وقال : * 
*

* 
*( لا شيء معجزي في هذا السفر اللاديني الذي لا يرد فيه من البداية إلى النهاية كلمة واحدة ذات ارتباط بالدين . ومع ذلك فهو متضمن في الكتاب المقدس , ويعتبر جزءاً من الإعلان الإلهي على الرغم من عدم وجود أي عاطفة روحية من أي نوع . ولا توجد أي إشارة عابرة لأي طقس مقدس أو فريضة ما , وغرضه الوحيد التعبير عن عاطفة الحب . ولكن كما يقول عدد كبير من المفسرين , إذا كان نمط الحب هذا يرمز للعلاقة المفرحة بين المسيح وكنيسته , فالفكر الروحي يمكن أن يميز في لغة السفر المعبرة عن الحب المتوهج شيئاً من معجزة وسر الحب الإلهي , إن مثل هذه المحبة الأبدية سوف تظل معجزة على الدوام .. ) كتاب كل المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس – هربرت لوكير – صفة 159 .*
*اولا صفحة 159 من كتاب * 
*All the Miracles of the Bible*
* By Herbert Lockyer*
*هي عن العهد الجديد الذي يبدا في الكلام عنه من صفحة 149 * 
*ولكن الذي يتكلم عنه المشكك في صفحة 133 وساعتبر ذلك خطأ من المشكك غير مقصود * 
*الحقيقه هربرت لوكير يمدح في السفر بوصف انه سفر الحب الالهي الرائع ويشرح ان معجزته هو هذا الحبه الالهي الابدي وهي اكبر معجزه في نظره فيقول * 
*




*
*فهو يتكلم عن الحب الالهي المثالي والعلاقه المباركة بين المسيح وكنيسته ولهذا العقل الروحي ممكن ان يميز اللغه العاطفيه لكشف شيئ من روعة وتشويق الحب الالهي هذا الحب الابدي سيظل الي الابد معجزه * 
*

* 
*فاين الاسائه في كلامه ؟ فهو يوضح ان السفر ليس يتكلم عن معجزات وقتيه ولكن معجزه وحده ابديه وهي الحب الالهي * 
*

* 
*ويبدا المدلس في تدليسه فيقول * 
*أشعر بمأساة حقاً من هذا الكلام , إنه شعور صعب أن يشعر في كتابه بهذا الخجل المخزي ويصرح بأنه لا يوجد معجزة واحدة ولا قدسية في هذا السفر اللاديني .! * 
*هل هذا تعليق هربرت لوكير ؟ الكلام الرائع عن اعظم معجزه وهو الحب الالهي اعتبره المشكك كلام مخزي ؟*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*ثم يقول * 
*نشيد الإنشاد كان يُقرأ في الخمارات **!!*


 
*تقول آن مَاري بلتييه مؤلفة كتاب **" **نشيد الأناشيد **" **من سلسلة دراسات في الكتاب المقدس صفحة **8 :*


 
*(**أكد بعض الكتّاب أنّ هذا النشيد كان يُقرأ في الخمّارات **, **وكأنها أغنية خمريّة **.. )*
*ثم يضع صورة الكتاب مظلل بالاسود جزء عن الخمارات * 
*واضع مقدمة ان ماري بلتييه كامله*




 


 


 





*فبعد كل هذا يترك المشكك كل ما قلته عن روعة السفر وانه قدس اقداس ويمثل قلب علاقة المسيح بكنيسته ويركز ان البعض اخطأ وقراه في الخمارات عن دون فهم * 
*فاضرب مثال * 
*اليهود والمسيحيين يقراءون سفر النشيد بكل قداسه ويفهموا معانيه الروحية الرائعة ولكن المسلمين في حوراتهم يقراءوه بمنتهي السفاله ويتهكموا عليه بكل سخريه فهل هذا الاسلوب القذر من المسلمين يسيئ الي سفر النشيد ؟*
*بالطبع لا ولكن يكشف مدي دناسة فكرهم مثل الذين قرروا بدل ان يقراءوه بقدسيه في المعبد اليهودي ان يقراوه في خماره ايضا هذا يكشف مدي دناستهم * 
*فهذا الكلام يدين ما فعل ذلك كما يدين المسلمين ولا يدين الكتاب المقدس * 
*فهل لو قراء احدهم القران في اقذر مرحض عمومي او استخدم احدهم اوراق القران في افعال قذره هل هذا يسيئ للقران ؟ * 
*الاجابه المفروض لا الا لو كان المسلمين لا يثقوا في ان الههم قادر علي اظهار قداسة كتابه * 


 
*ثم يقول المشكك*
*ويقول الدكتور يوحنا قَمَير في كتابه **" **نشيد الانشاد أجمل نشيد في الكون صفحة **10 :*


 
*يتألف السفر من ثمانية فصول تحتوي حوارات بين حبيب وحبيبته بتعابير غرامية جريئة للغاية فالحبيب يتغزل بجسدها عضواً عضواً وكذلك الحبيبة **, **ولا يتوقفان إلا على جمال جسديهما وسعادة لقائهما في حب عنيف مُتبادل ومن وقت الي أخر نسمع أصواتاً تتخلل حوار الحبيبين ولهف حبهما * 




 


 
*وايضا لا اعلم ما الخطأ في ذلك وقد شرحت مفهوم هذا الوصف سابقا * 


 
*ولكن لي ملاحظه قرات كتاب يوحنا قمبير ولويس خليفه عن سفر نشيد الانشاد والحقيقه لم يعجبني كتابه ولا شروحاته فالذي استشهد به المشكك اصلا كتاب مرفوض بالنسبه لي جملة وتفصيلا وليس بحجه علي احد فشروحات الكتاب غير دقيقه ولا يركز علي المعاني الروحية بل يركز علي الرسومات التوضيحيه التي تحتوي علي الكثير من الاخطاء  * 
*وهو لم يستشهد بكتابات للمفسرين المعتمدين بل بحث حتي وصل لكتاب يستطيع ان يستغله ويتلاعب برسوماته ليعثر بها صغار النفوس * 
*فاكرر هذا الكتاب الذي يستشهد به مرفوض بالنسبه * 
*ويقول * 
*و*
*يقول الدكتور يوحنا قَمَير في كتابه **" **نشيد الانشاد أجمل نشيد في الكون صفحة **15 – 16 **بعد عرض الآراء حول السفر **:*


 
*أيعقل أن يستعين شاعر نشيد الأناشيد بالأوصاف الجسدية الجرئية الواقعية ليرمز بها مباشرة إلى الله **, **أو إلى المسيح أو إلى الكنيسة أو إلى نفس المؤمن ؟ السفر واضح ولا مجال لتعقيده أو ترميزه إنه نشيد الحب الجسدي لا أكثر ولا أقل*


 
*اولا هذا ليس كلام يوحنا قمير ولكن صاحب المقدمه لويس خليفه * 
*والحقيقه هو يشرح كل الاراء حتي الرافضين لرموز سفر النشيد  * 
*ولهذا لن اعرض من صفحه **15 **ولكن اعرض رايه هو الذي قدمه في الخلاصه  * 





*فلا يمكن للمشكك ان ياخذ شرحه لكل الافكار ويعتبر ان هذا رايه وثانيا كما قلت هذا ليس كلام يوحنا قمير*


 
*ثم ينتقل المشكك الي زاويه اخري وتدليس من نوع اخر*
*نشيد الأنشاد مأخوذ من الوثنية **!! * 


 
*وتقول آن مَاري بلتييه مؤلفة كتاب **" **نشيد الأناشيد **" **من سلسلة دراسات في الكتاب المقدس صفحة **20 :*




 
*وكالعاده يكذب المشكك فان ماري هي تضع فكر في مربع ثم تناقشة كما فعلت في اجزاء كثيره من كتابها وتسمي موضوع اقتباس من البرديه المصريه باسم فرضيه  * 
*وهي تشرح هذا في صفحه  **36 **و **37 **هذه انها فرضيات بدون ادله وتؤكد بعد ذلك في **38 * 




 
*ثم يقول * 
*ويقول محررو دائرة المعارف الكتابية في الجزء الثامن صفحة **32 . 63 :*


 
*(**وهو أحد الأسفار الشعرية في الكتاب المقدس ، واسمه في العبرية **" **شير هشيريم **" **أي **" **ترنيمة الترانيم **" **بمعنى **" **أجمل الترانيم **" . **وهو سفر شعري صغير **( **ثمانية أصحاحات **) . **وتصف قصائده الجميلة الكثير من أبعاد الحب البشري ، ولا يرتبط بالديانة صراحة إلا القليل منها * 
*ولا اعرف ماذا يريد المشكك من هذا الجزء من دائرة المعارف * 
*فلها كمالة * 
*وإذا كان سفر النشيد مجموعة مقتطفات من الشعر عن المحبة البشرية فما هي أهميته كسفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس ؟ وما هي مضامينه اللاهوتية **. * 
*أولها **: **أن وجود السفر فى الكتاب المقدس ، يضفي على المحبة البشرية قيمة كبيرة ، فالمحبة بين رجل وامرأة شئ نبيل وجميل ، فهى عطية من الله ، ولكن يمكن شراؤها **. **ولكن لأن المحبة البشرية جميلة ونبيلة ، فمن السهل أن تُغش **. **وفى العالم الحديث ، يعطى سفر نشيد الأنشاد نظرة صحيحة ، ورأيا متوازنا بالنسبة للمحبة البشرية **. **والنظرة المتسامية للمحبة البشريـــة ، أمر جوهرى **. **وحيث أن المحبة البشرية والزواج ، يستخدمان فى الكتاب المقدس رمزاً لمحبة الله للبشر ، فالمحبة فى ذاتها صالحة وظاهرة **. * 


 
*ثم ينتقل المشكك الي نقطة من هو كاتب سفر النشيد ويقدر البعض الذين يضعون اراء مختلفه ولكن هذا الامر تم الرد عليه في ملف من هو كاتب سفر النشيد وقدمت ادله كثيره جدا اعتقد تكفي لتمنع اي تشكيك في هذا الامر * 


 
*ثم ينتقل الي فكره تشكيكيه اخري وهو محاولة اثبات ان السفر منقول عن عبادات وثنيه وفي اثناء هذه المحاوله يحاول ان يحضر رسمات وضعها يوحنا قمير توضيحيه اي لوصف الاعداد يضع صور لاتنطبق علي الاعداد ولكن فقط تقرب الفكره فبدا يستغل ذلك المشكك ويدعي ان السفر ماخوذ من هذه العبادات الوثنيه * 
*اولا يوحنا قمبيز رسم ولم يضع لوح اثريه ثانيا اصلا فكرة يوحنا قمبيز بشرح السفر استعانه برسومات قديمه اثريه فكره في رائي خطأ لعدم اتفاق مع ما يقدم السفر من معاني روحيه مع ما تقدم الصور من افكار شعبيه قديمه * 
*ثالثا اسلوب يوحنا قمير فتح المجال لهذا المشكك ان يدعي ان السفر ماخوذ من عبادات وثنيه رغم انه لا يوجد دليل واحد علي هذا * 
*رابعا الصور التي وضعت معلوماتها التاريخيه عن ازمنتها خطأ * 
*وساقدم بعض الادله لاثبت رائي * 
*مثلا يقارن المشكك بين وصف المحبوبه في سفر النشيد بانها سمراء مع صورة الملكة نفيرة * 





*فهل صورة اي امراه سوداء تصبح هي عروس النشيد ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل هذا يثبت انه مقتبس من الوثنيه كما ادعي*
*ويوحنا قمير لم يقل ان عروس النشيد هو الملكه نفره ولم يقل ايضا حتي انه مقتبس منها بل هو وضع فقط صوره توضيحيه استغلها المشكك وقال  * 
*أي أنه مقتبس من الوثنية والتي كانت قبله بحوالي ألف سنة*
*فما هو الدليل ان النشيد مقتبس من الوثنيه ؟ هل فقط لانه وصف العروس بسوداء ؟ رغم انه وصف يوضح اثر الخطيه علي نفس الانسان * 
*ولكن النشيد يصفها بانها بنت اورشليم اي ينطبق عليها وصف بنات اورشليم * 
*ويصف حبيبها بلبنان * 
*ويصف خدها بالاحمر وشفتاها بالقرمزي **( 4: 3 ) * 
*والعريس ابيض واحمر * 
*فاي الاوصاف تنطبق علي نفيره ؟ فقط تشابه وصف لون البشر مع ملاحظة ان الملكه نفرتيتي ليست سوداء كما صور * 













*فحتي المعلومات التاريخيه التي قدمها خطأ تماما * 
*ولا يوجد دليل واحد ان النشيد مقتبس من فكر مصري وثني قديم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*
* *ثم يقتبس ايضا من رسم توضيحي عن يمامتين * 
*



 * 
*فما علاقة العقرب بسفر النشيد رغم ان كلمة عقرب لم تكتب فيه ولا مره * 
*ولا ايضا تكلم السفر عن الارانب فما وجه الشبه * 
*ولا تكلم ايضا عن ان للعروس ابن * 
*فكل هذا يؤكد عدم انطباق بعض هذه الاساطير علي سفر النشيد بل يؤكد انه لاعلاقه له بهذا الفكر علي الاطلاق * 
*

* 
*ونلاحظ ايضا ان الصوره الاولي من القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد اي بعد سفر النشيد بستة قرون فكيف يقتبس منها السفر وهو كتب قبلها ؟  * 
*

* 
*ومثال اخر*
*



*
*

* 
*اولا هؤلاء ليسوا كاروبيم ولكن الاسد الاشوري المجنح علامه علي القوه واعتقد من الصوره هذا واضح وهذا يرجع تاريخه الي القرن السابع قبل الميلاد * 
*فهو قدم معلومتين خطأ عن اسم الكائن وعن عمر الصورة * 
*ثانيا * 
*متي تكلم سفر النشيد عن الاسد الاشوري المجنح او متي تكلم عن اسد يطارد عزال * 
*او متي تكلم ان حمامه تصب لهم الخمر ؟*
*كل هذا خرافات لاعلاقه لها بسفر النشيد وايضا معلوماتها التاريخيه خطأ * 
*والغريبه ان كل اللوحات يدعي ان يعود زمنها الي 1750 قبل الميلاد شيئ مضحك * 
*فالحقيقه المشكك نقل بنيه خبيثه من مفسر كتب اخطاء كثيره * 
*

* 
*وموضوع جبال باتر الذي ادعي ان المقصود بهما ثديين * 
*قبل أن تنسم ريح النهار وتنهزم الظلال عد يا حبيبي كن كالظبي أو كشادن الأيلة على جبال باتر.) نشيد الأنشاد 2/17 الترجمة العربية المشتركة .*
*

* 
*قد يستغرب الكثير من هذا النص لأنه يصف جبال والحقيقة أن النص لا يصف جبالاً بل يصف ثدي المرأة على أنه جبال , لأن العلماء يعترفون أن ( جبال باتر ) لا تطابق أي موقع جغرافي معروف فتقول آن ماري بلتييه في كتابها نشيد الأنشاد – سلسلة دراسات في الكتاب المقدس – آن ماري بلتييه – صفحة 19 :*
*

* 
*( " جبال باتر " الوارد ذكرها في 2/17 . فتلك الجبال لا تطابق أي موقع جغرافي معروف , لذا رأى بعضهم أنها إشارة رمزية إلى ثدي الحبيبة .. ) * 
*اولا حتي لو كان يريد ان يشير الي هذا فليس خطأ ولكن هو ذكر الثديين ومعناهما وعلاقتهما بالغذار الروحي فما الحاجه الي ان يشير اليهما بعد ان ذكرت صراحه * 
*ثانيا الكلمه معناها حافه صخريه فهل يقبل ان يشبه ثدي امراه بحافه صخريه حاده ؟ * 
*H1336*
*בּתר*
*bether*
*BDB Definition:*
*Bether = “cleft” * 
*ثالثا معني الكلمه كما شرح الشراح هو عن منطقه جبليه متشعبه في طريق بيت ايل * 
*

* 
*ولكن الاهم هو ان الكلمه تشير الي جبل الانفصال * 
*the words are by some rendered, "the mountains of division or separation" (h); which, if referred to Christ's first coming, may regard the ceremonial law, the wall of partition between Jew and Gentile, broke down by Christ, and the two people divided by it, which were reconciled by him; if to his spiritual coming, the same things may be intended by them as on Son_2:9; but if to his second coming, the spacious heavens may be meant, in which Christ will appear, and which now interpose and separate from his bodily presence; and therefore the church importunately desires his coming with speed and swiftness, like a roe or a young hart, and be seen in them; see Rev_22:10. * 
*وهذا ايضا ما يشرحه ابونا انطونيوس فكري*
*الآن نحن على الجبال المشعبة في هذا العالم، أي في حياة التجارب والآلام. وتترجم أيضاً "جبال الإنفصال" فنحن ما زلنا لا نتمتع بعريسنا بالكامل.*
*

* 
*فالمعني الذي قدم خطأ ولا حاجه له * 
*

* 
*وموضوع حبيبي مد يده من الكوه الذين يحاولوا ان يترجموه لامور جنسيه باسلوب تدليسي*
*اولا لنري ما كتبته التراجم المختلفه اعتمادا علي مصادر ومخطوطات مختلفه * 
*

* 
*الفانديك * 
*4 حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي.*
*

* 
*الحياه*
*4 مد حبيبي يده من كوة الباب، فتحركت له مشاعري،*
*

* 
*السارة*
*4 من الكوة يمد حبيبي يده، فتتحرك له أحشائي.*
*

* 
*اليسوعيه * 
*4 حبيبي أرسل يده من الثقب فتحركت له أحشائي*
*

* 
*المشتركة*
*نش-5-4: مِنَ الكُوَّةِ يَمُدُّ حبيبي يَدَهُ، فتتَحَرَّكُ لَه أحشائي.*
*

* 
*الكاثوليكية*
*نش-5-4: حَبيبي أَرسَلَ يَدَه مِنَ الثَّقْب فتَحَرَّكَت لَه أحْشائي*
*

* 
*التراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري * 
*Son 5:4*
*
* 
*(ASV) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, And my heart was moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(BBE) My loved one put his hand on the door, and my heart was moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(Bishops) My loue put in his hande at the hole, and my heart was moued within me. * 
*
* 
*(CEV) Then my darling's hand reached to open the latch, and my heart stood still. * 
*
* 
*(Darby) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door ; And my bowels yearned for him. * 
*
* 
*(DRB) My beloved put his hand through the key hole, and my bowels were moved at his touch. * 
*
* 
*(ESV) My beloved put his hand to the latch, and my heart was thrilled within me. * 
*
* 
*(FDB) -Mon bien-aimé a avancé sa main par le guichet, et mes entrailles se sont émues à cause de lui. * 
*
* 
*(FLS) Mon bien-aimé a passé la main par la fenêtre, Et mes entrailles se sont émues pour lui. * 
*
* 
*(GEB) Mein Geliebter streckte seine Hand durch die Öffnung, und mein Inneres ward seinetwegen erregt. * 
*
* 
*(Geneva) My welbeloued put in his hand by the hole of the doore, and mine heart was affectioned toward him. * 
*
* 
*(GLB) Aber mein Freund steckte seine Hand durchs Riegelloch, und mein Innerstes erzitterte davor. * 
*
* 
*(GNB) My lover put his hand to the door, and I was thrilled that he was near. * 
*
* 
*(GSB) Aber mein Freund streckte seine Hand durch die Luke; da geriet mein Herz in Wallung seinetwegen. * 
*
* 
*(GW) My beloved put his hand through the keyhole. My heart throbbed for him. * 
*
* 
*(KJV) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my bowels were moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(KJV-1611) My beloued put in his hand by the hole of the dore, and my bowels were moued for him. * 
*
* 
*(KJVA) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my bowels were moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(LITV) My Beloved sent His hand from the opening, and my inner being sighed for Him. * 
*
* 
*
* 
*(MKJV) My Beloved put in His hand by the hole of the door, and my heart was moved for Him. * 
*
* 
*(RV) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my heart was moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(Webster) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my bowels were moved for him. * 
*
* 
*(YLT) My beloved sent his hand from the net-work, And my bowels were moved for him. * 
*
* 
*ونري ان كل التراجم العربي والانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري مثل الفرنسيه والالمانيه تؤكد ان اللفظ والمعني ( سواء تراجم لفظيه او تفسيريه ) هو ان المحبوب مد يده من كوة الباب * 
*

* 
*النص العبري * 
*

* 
*(HOT) דודי שׁלח ידו מן־החר ומעי המו עליו׃ * 
*
* 
*(HOT+) דודיH1730 שׁלחH7971 ידוH3027 מןH4480 החרH2356 ומעיH4578 המוH1993 עליו׃H5921 * 
*
* 
*4 dwōḏî šālaḥ yāḏwō min-haḥōr ûmē‘ay hāmû ‘ālāyw:*
*دودي شالح يدو من هاحور*
*وترجمتها عربي حبيبي ارسل يده من الكوه*
*
* 
*لذلك الترجمه الانجليزي اليهودية * 
*
* 
*(JPS) My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my heart was moved for him. * 
*

* 
*وهذه التراجم التي قدمتها حتي الان من القرن العشرين وتعد حتي القرن الخامس عشر ولكي نتاكد ان الكلمة لم تتغير في الماضي نعود معا بالترتيب الزمني الي النسخ القديمه * 
*

* 
*الترجمات القديمه مثل جنيفا وبيشوب وكنج جيمس كلهم يؤكدون ان العدد من القرون الوسطي لم يتغير * 
*

* 
*

* 
*مخطوطة اليبوا من القرن العاشر * 
*صورتها * 
*

* 
*



*
*ونصه * 
*

* 
*................................................................................ 
שיר השירים 5:4 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
ד דודי שלח ידו מן החר ומעי המו עליו*
*دودي شالح يدو من هاحور*
*وهي ايضا حبيبي ارسل يده من الكوه * 
*

* 
*نص مخطوطة لننجراد ايضا من نفس الزمن * 
*................................................................................ 
שיר השירים 5:4 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
דֹּודִ֗י שָׁלַ֤ח יָדֹו֙ מִן־הַחֹ֔ר וּמֵעַ֖י הָמ֥וּ עָלָֽיו׃*
*

* 
*والماسوريتك الذي من القرن العاشر لكن اصوله من القرن السادس * 
*ד דּוֹדִי, 				שָׁלַח יָדוֹ מִן-הַחֹר, 				וּמֵעַי, 				הָמוּ עָלָיו. 				* 
*4 				My beloved put in his hand by the hole of the door, and my heart 				was moved for him. * 

*وحتي الان لم نجد اي احد غير شئ * 
*

* 
*والقرن الرابع * 
*الفلجاتا اللاتيني للقديس جيروم*
*(Vulgate) dilectus meus misit manum suam per foramen et venter meus intremuit ad tactum eius * 
*وترجمتها المعتمده * 
*5*
*4*
*My 				beloved put his hand through the key hole, and my bowels were 				moved at his touch.*
*dilectus 				meus misit manum suam per foramen et venter meus intremuit ad 				tactum eius*
*

* 
*وايضا السينائية * 
*صورتها من موقع حبيب يسوع * 
*



*
*ونصها * 
*ἀδελφιδός μου ἀπέστειλεν χεῖρα αὐτοῦ ἀπὸ τῆς ὀπῆς, καὶ ἡ κοιλία μου ἐθροήθη ἐπ᾿ αὐτόν.*
*يده من الكوه * 
*

* 
*وايضا البشيتا من القرن الرابع * 
*وصورة المخطوط * 
*



*
*وترجمتها للدكتور لمزا*
*My beloved put in his hand by the opening of the door, and my heart was moved for him.*
*ونعود لما هو اقدم من ذلك * 
*اللاتينيه القديمه * 
*dilectus meus misit manum suam per foramen et venter meus intremuit ad tactum eius*
*ونصها يتطابق مع الفلجاتا * 
*

* 
*

* 
*قبل الميلاد * 
*

* 
*مخطوطات قمران التي تعود لقرن الاول قبل الميلاد * 
*4Q Songs*
*713*
*



*
*

* 
*يده ידו*
*كوه החר*
*

* 
*وايضا القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد * 
*والترجمه السبعينية * 
*

* 
*(LXX) ἀδελφιδός μου ἀπέστειλεν χεῖρα αὐτοῦ ἀπὸ τῆς ὀπῆς, καὶ ἡ κοιλία μου ἐθροήθη ἐπ᾿ αὐτόν. * 
*
* 
*adelphidos mou apesteilen cheira autou apo tēs opēs kai ē koilia mou ethroēthē ep' auton*
*وترجمتها * 
*5:4 My kinsman put forth his hand by the hole of the door, and my belly moved for him.*
*
* 
*فماذا بعد ؟ وما هو دليل المشككين انا كانت كلمات اخري وتغيرت ؟*
*

* 
*وايضا تفسير الربوات اليهود لهذا العدد * 
*4. My 				beloved stretched forth his hand from the hole, and my insides 				stirred because of him.* 

*ד. 				* 
*My 				beloved stretched forth his hand from the hole: which 				is beside the door, and I saw his hand, and the stirring of my 				insides turned within me to return to his love and to open for 				him.*
*
* 
*
* 

*

* 
*ويقول حبيبي مد يده من الثقب بجانب الباب ورايت يده وانت احشائي في داخلي لكي اعود الي حبه وافتح له الباب * 
*

* 
*وتعليق راشي * 
*Shir HaShirim 5:4*
*My beloved stretched forth his hand from the hole, and my innards stirred for him.*
*RASHI: My beloved stretched forth his hand from the hole, which is next to the door, and I saw his hand, and the stirring of my innards swayed me to return to his love and to open the door for him.*
*وهو يتشابه جدا مع التعليق السابق *


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*وايضا                 تعليق هدسون علي العدد * 
*Beloved put in His hand by the hole of the door, 
And "her" heart was moved for Him.*
*But, alas, the door was not only latched, but barred; and His effort to secure an entrance was in vain.*
*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*تعريف تكون سفريم * 
*تصحيح النساخ * 
*وتعني تحليل واستكشاف نص العهد القديم والتاكد من ثاباته وعدم تصحيح النساخ له * 
*وبعد الدراسه الدقيقه حددوا 18 عدد تدور حوله الدراسات ليس منهم اي عدد في سفر نشيد الانشاد * 
*وهو مراجعة تغييرات نسخيه عن طريق جمع كل المخطوطات المتاحه للتاكد من صحة العدد وليس للتغيير كما ادعي المشكك*
*

* 
*وتعريف التكون سفريم هو * 
*Tiqqune Sopherim*
*تصحيح النساخ * 
*To analyze and explore a passage of the Old Testament, one must first establish the particular text (i.e., identify exactly what it is they are translating and exploring). To that end, one must know where to find the most relevant manu******s. * 
*وتعني نصا * 
*تحليل واستكشاف الاعداد للعهد القديم . الاول يجب علي الشخص تثبيت النص المعين ( بمعني بمعني توضيح لو انه ترجم واستكشف. الي هذا الحد يجب ان يعرف الشخص اين يجد المخطوطات المناسبه. * 
*

* 
*من مصدر ربوات متقدم يعود الي حوالي 200 ميلاديه ان بعض النساخ قاموا بتغيير قراءه قديمه من الذي عندنا الان ليجعلوها افضل في التعبير ليتحاشوا التعابير المهينه لله مثل عن التجسد والتعبيرات الانسانية لله او الاهانه لله*
*( شرح هذا يعني انه قبل انتشار المسيحيه حافظوا علي كتبهم لفظيا بمنتهي الدقه ام بعد مجيئ السيد المسيح وفي بداية القرن الثاثل الميلادي بدا بعض النساخ كمعاداه للمسيحيه يغير بعض الكلمات في العهد القديم التي تعبر عن تجسد الله وايضا تغير اي تعبير يعبر عن صفات انسانيه لله ليجعلوا اي تعبير عن الله لا انساني )*
*وقال الراباي سيمون في القرن الثالث عنها انها تصحيح النساخ اي تكون سفريم وافترضوا ان النساخ قاموا بالفعل ببعض التغيرات في اسفار عزرا ونحميا وحجي وزكريا وباروخ * 
*ويفترض ان ذلك حدث من المجمع * 
*وتعبير تكوم سفريم قد فهم من بعض الكتاب مختلف بمعني تصحيح لغة الانجيل بواسطة النساخ بناء علي بعض النصائح والاخرين قالوا تغييرات عقليه صنعت بواسطة الكتاب او المحررين للنص * 
*ولكنها في الحقيقه هي * 
*المحاولات التي تمت هي * 
*ازالة اي تعبير غير لائق يشير الي الله مثل استبدال يلعن بيبارك ( مثل مثال ايوب الذي عرضته في ملف سابق ) في بعض الاعداد*
*حماية الاسم الرباعي باستبدال ايلوهيم مكان يهوه في بعض الاعداد ( وهذا شئ معروف عن ايتبدال نطق اسم يهوه بادوناي )*
*تغيير بعض الاسماء التي تحمل اسم الالهة الوثنية مثل اشبال الي اشبوشيث*
*و لحماية كرامة موسي ( مثل العدد 11: 15 و 12: 12) * 
*واخيرا حماية العباده الالهية في اورشليم * 
*

* 
*وفي هذه الامثله لانجد موقف واحد عن تغيير كلمه لانها مسيئه جنسيا او تعبير حسي * 
*

* 
*والامثله التي يتكلمون عنها * 
*والامثلة 18 * 
*The 18 Tiqqune Sopherim verses (as listed by Kelley) are as follows (marked with [n] if not in Dead Sea Scrolls or with [f] if present but too fragmentary):*
*[n] Gen 18:22*
*[f] Exodus 15:7
[n] Num 11:15*
*[n] Num 12:12
[n] 1 Sam 3:13
[n] 2 Sam 16:12 **
[n] 2 Sam 20:1 **
[n] 1 Kings 12:16 **
[n] Jer 2:11
[n] Ezek 8:17 
[f] Hos 4:7
[f] Hab 1:12
[n] Mal 1:13
[n] Job 7:20
[n] Lam 3:20
[n] 2 Chr 10:16 ***
*[n] Zech 2:12*
*[n] Ps 106:20*
*

* 
*فاين الذي يتكلم بان نشيد 5: 4 من هذه اللسته ؟؟؟؟؟*
*

* 
*وبدراسة الاعداد لانجد اي احد يتكلم عن نش 5: 4 بل لم يتكلم احد عن سفر النشيد كله ان به تصحيح * 
*ومعظم هذه الاعداد لم تتغير * 
*والوسيله التي يقارنون بها هي مراجعة المخطوطات القديمه مثلما قدمت سابقا من التي من القرن الثاني الميلادي وما قبله ولو ثبت بالمقارنه ان العدد في قمران او السبعينيه والكثير من المطوطات التي تعود لذلك الذمن مطابق للنص الماسوريتك فهو لم يتم تصحيحه * 
*

* 
*ويستشهد المشكك بكتاب * 
*THE ANCHOR BIBLE DICTIONARY,ed, David Noel Freedman, Vol. 1, Page 720*
*

* 
*وهذا الكتاب بعض التوضيحات الموجوده بداخله مرفوضه لهذا الاستشهاد به ليس بالحجه القويه ولكن ليس هذا فقط ولكن المفاجئه ان هذه الصفحه لاتتكلم عن هذا العدد اطلاقا * 
*فهو يستشهد بصفحه رقم 671 من الجزء الثاني من هذا القاموس * 
*فهل هذا صحيح ؟*
*الاستشهاد غير امين لانه يتكلم عن زمن يشوع والدليل هو الصفحه كامله من الكتاب وهي * 
*
* 
*EUPOLEMUS. A Jewish historian who flourished in Palestine in the mid-2d century b.c.e. He wrote a work in Greek entitled Concerning the Kings in Judea, of which five brief fragments have been preserved. Other works entitled Concerning the Prophecy of Elijah and On the Jews of Assyria are also mentioned in connection with Eupolemus, but for convincing reasons are not now attributed to him.* 
*He is confidently identified as the Eupolemus who was a member of the priestly family Accos and sent as an ambassador to Rome by Judas Maccabeus (1 Macc 8:17; 2 Macc 4:11; Josephus JW 12.10.6 §415–16).* 
*The major source for the Eupolemus fragments is Eusebius Praep. Evang., Book 9. In certain instances, however, the earlier testimony of Clement of Alexandria (Str.) provides an alternate (Frg. 1) or abridged (Frg. 2) version of fragments preserved in Eusebius; and in one case (Frg. 5) Clement preserves an additional fragment not mentioned by Eusebius. Both Clement and Eusebius attribute their knowledge and use of Eupolemus to the pagan author Alexander Polyhistor (ca. 112–30 b.c.e.), who in his work Concerning the Jews had quoted portions of Eupolemus’ work.* 
*The contents of the fragments may be briefly summarized. Frg. 1 (Str. 1.23.153.4; Praep. Evang. 9.26.1) briefly portrays Moses as the “first wise man” and cultural benefactor responsible for originating the alphabet and recording laws. Frg. 2 (Str. 1.21.130.3; Praep. Evang. 9.30.1–34.18), the longest of the fragments (over 200 lines of Greek text), concentrates on David and especially Solomon, and provides a quite detailed, and in some respects unique, account of the preparation and building of the temple. One remarkable feature is the set of letters between Solomon and Souron (Hiram), king of Tyre, based on 1 Kgs 5:2–6 and 2 Chr 2:2–9, and the similarly constructed apocryphal correspondence with Vaphres, king of Egypt. Frg. 3 (Praep. Evang. 9.34.20) briefly mentions Solomon’s enormous wealth and length of reign. Frg. 4 (Praep. Evang. 9.39.1–5) rehearses events from the life of Jeremiah during the reign of “Jonacheim” and mentions the capture of Jerusalem by Nebuchadnezzar. Frg. 5 (Str. 1.21.141.4–5) calculates the length of time from Adam and the Exodus respectively until the reign of Demetrius I Soter (162–150 b.c.e.). Typical of such chronographical summaries, this fragment has some problematic features that have prompted textual emendations. Yet its mention of “the 5th year of the reign of Demetrius” makes it fairly certain to date Eupolemus’ work ca. 158/7 b.c.e.*
*The fragments reflect use of both the LXX and MT, thus suggesting a bilingual author. The form of his syntax and use of language suggest that Hebrew or Aramaic was his first, Greek his second language. Nevertheless, he is skilled in the use of the latter and the fragments reflect knowledge, and perhaps direct use, of Greek sources, such as Ctesias and Herodotus.* 
*While he has made careful use of the biblical text, he also exhibits considerable independence from it. He frequently incorporates nonbiblical traditions into his account of the biblical story (Moses as inventor of the alphabet and legislation: the Solomon-Vaphres correspondence). There are numerous alterations and contradictions of the biblical text (the expanded measurements of the temple; David identified as Saul’s son; the vastly extended territories over which David and Solomon reigned). The fragments also exhibit numerous geographical, chronological, and grammatical anachronisms. Territorial divisions of the Maccabean period are read back into the period of the monarchy. Certain features of Eupolemus’ de******ion of Solomon’s temple appear to be drawn from the temple of Zerubbabel.*
*The tone of the fragments is nationalistic and encomiastic. Typical of the Hellenistic historiographical tradition in which such authors as Manetho and Berossus wrote to glorify their national history and tradition, Eupolemus recounts the biblical story proudly and magnifies the accomplishments of biblical characters. He presents Moses as cultural benefactor of other nations, David and Solomon as international figures reigning over greatly expanded territories. Solomon is more than a peer to his counterparts Souron and Vaphres, he is their superior. The temple of Solomon is fabulously appointed.*
*It does not appear that Eupolemus is theologically narrow. He reports without demur Solomon’s giving Souron a golden pillar that was erected in the temple of Zeus at Tyre. Polemic against pagan worship is absent from the fragments. Yet in Solomon’s correspondence with Souron and Vaphres, Eupolemus proclaims the “Most High God,” and has the pagan kings acknowledge “so great a God” and the Creator God.*
*Eupolemus’ work is best understood within the historical and cultural context of Maccabean Palestine. His preoccupation with the temple may be seen not only as a reflection of his priestly background but may also be related to the purification and rededication of the temple following the Maccabean war. The latter can be seen as an appropriate context for producing such a lavish de******ion of the temple. Moreover, newly established independence and the hopes of the Hasmonean kings might well have become the occasion for recalling the earlier glory of the monarchy and embellishing it in the process. Expansionist policies might be served well by recalling the territorial expansions of David and Solomon, however exaggerated. Noting their willingness to deal with Egyptian and Syrian kings could also combat isolationist tendencies while promoting expansionist policies.*
*i* 
*
* 
*ونجد الصفحه تتكلم عن موضوع اخر تماما * 
*فهل وجد احدكم كلام المشكك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*
* 
*هذه الصفحها نصا لصفحة 671 من الجزء الثاني من قاموس انكور للكتاب . ورغم ان كتاب انكور فيه اشياء كثيره غير مقبوله لكنه لم يقل ما قاله المشكك * 
*

* 
*ولكن في صفحه اخي وهي * 
*صفحة 721 من الجزء الاول * 
*The lover’s “hand” in Song of Songs 5:4 thrust into or out of the “hole” (some prepositions in Hebrew and Ugaritic may mean both “to” and “from” ) despite the context evoking the classical motif of the locked-out lover (Pope Song of SongsAB, 514–19). Among the sectarian community at Khirbet Qumran, a member was mulcted/fined for exposing his “hand” (1QS 7:13; see Delcor 1967).ii* 
*
* 
*يد المحبوب في سفر نشيد الاناشيد 5: 4 دفعها في او خارج الكوه ( بعض حروف الجر في العبري والجاريتك ممكن ان تعني الي او من ) بغض النظر عن المحتوي الذي يستدعي الفكره الاساسيه في القفل علي الحبيب في الخارج ( بوب نشيد الاناشيد 514 -19 ) بعض الجمعيات الطائفيه لكهوف قمران . كان الفرد يغرم بتعريض يده ( مخطوطة قمران * 
*1QS 7:13)*
*
* 
*واعتقد ان هذه شهاده توضيحيه كافيه لشرح الفكر القديم*
*

* 
*فتعليق المرجع علي العدد ليس علي ان كلمة اليد تحمل معني اخر او الكمه تحمل معني اخر ولكن كلمة من التي تحمل معني من والي وتعني من خلال . وهو تعبير عن الحبيب المغلق عليه من الخارج * 
*

* 
*ويتحجج البعض * 
*The New American commentary*
*5:4 The word translated “latch-opening” is simply “opening,”﻿116﻿and there is no evidence that some kind of latch opening is meant.﻿117﻿The ****phor of the door has almost disappeared in this verse. Insomuch as the word “hand” is used in Hebrew as well as in other Semitic languages for the male member,﻿118﻿the meaning of the line as a sexual ****phor is clear.﻿119﻿The following line is rendered quite periphrastically in the NIV: “My heart began to pound for him.” “My insides were in a frenzy”﻿120﻿would be more accurate.iii* 
*ويؤكد ان ادق ترجمه معنويه لو تحمل معني جنسي هي قلبي ارتبط به ( فالمعني الجنسي يقصد به ارتباط قلبي وليس شئ حسي )*
*
**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*ودليل اخر*

 
*يؤكد ليودنج الذي يتكلم عن العبري القديم مقارنه بالارامي انه يعني فتحة الباب * 

 
שָׁלַחיָדוֹמִן־הַחוֹרhe thrust his hand through a gap in the door Song 5﻿4; Keel loc. cit.: probably to reach the bolt, but without being able to find it; to stretch out יְמִינוֹthe right hand and lay it on someone’s head Gn 48﻿14; Keel loc. cit. 154: to reach out and touch something with good or malicious intentions, an action which comes very close to grasping; with נָגַעעַל־פִּיJr 1﻿9; with בְּ/אֶלJb 1﻿11 2﻿5; of the ark of the covenant אֶל(יָדוֹ) שָׁלַח2S 6﻿6; with עַל1C 13﻿10.iv 

 
*وايضا * 
II חֹר: III חרר; →חֻר; MHb. JArm.tb (JArm.h also חורתא), Ug. _ḫ__r_ (?) _ḫ__rt_ hole UTGl. 996 (?),1006; Arb. Akk. _ḫ__urru_, Eth. Leslau 21: חֹרִים, חֹרֵי, חֹרָיו/רֵיהֶן: *hole* (Dalman _Arbeit_ 7:43) for people 1S 14﻿11 Jb 30﻿6, for animals Nah 2﻿13; eye-socket Zech 14﻿12; hole in chest, wall 2K 12﻿10 Ezk 8﻿7; Song 5﻿4 key-hole  

 
*فبعد ما اكد كل هؤلاء معني الكلمه ومفهومها من الفكر القديم هل لايزال المشكك متمسك بشبهته المبنيه علي لا شئ ؟*

 
*واين اقرار اليهود بتبديله ؟*


 
*التحليل الداخلي * 

 
*القاموس لمعني الكلمات*

 
*H1730*
דּדדּוד
dôd dôd
_dode,__dode_

 
*وتترجم حبيبي*

 
*H7971*
שׁלח
shâlach
_shaw-lakh'_
*وتترجم ارسل * 
*H3027*
יד
yâd
_yawd_
*وتترجم يد * 

 
*H4480*
מנּימנּימן
min minnı̂y minnêy
_min,__min-nee',__min-nay'_
*وتترجم من * 

 
*H2356*
חרחור
chôr chôr
_khore,__khore_
The same as H2352; a _cavity_, _socket_, _den: - _cave, hole.
*وتترجم كوه * 

 
*ولكن كلمة التي تعني العضو التانسلي الانثوي هي مختلفه * 

 
*واعتزر * 
הֲקָלָה

 
*وهذه الكلمه لم تستخدم ولا مره في الكتاب المقدس * 

 
*ومن هنا يبدو ان الموضوع فقط في ازهان الغير طاهرين ولتاكيد ان الكلمه لم تتغير كما ادعي البعض * 

 
*ولو درسنا الاعداد * 

*2 **أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ**. **صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعًا**: «**اِفْتَحِي لِي يَا أُخْتِي، يَا حَبِيبَتِي، يَا حَمَامَتِي، يَا كَامِلَتِي**! **لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ، وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نُدَى اللَّيْلِ**».*
*فالعدد يتكلم عن ان الحبيبه نائمه وبالطبع هي ليست نائمه بجوار الباب في يوم ممطر كهذا **( **كيف يوضع السرير بجانب الباب ويجعل الباب لا يفتح وبخاصه ان الباب يحتوي علي فتحتين تدخلان البرد وهو فتحة الكوه للمقبض لان الابوب في القديم تقفل بقفل يفتح من الداخل فقط ولا يستطيع احد ان يفتحه من الخارج الا لو مد يده من الكوه التي اعلي القفل بالمفتاح فيفتحه **. **والفتحه الاخري هي الشراعه لكي يتمكن الذي في الداخل من النظر لمن الطارق **. **فبالطبع لن ينام احد ملاصقا للباب * 
*ثانيا الحبيب واقف من الخارج اي انه خارج البيت وهي في غرفة النوم في داخل البيت **. **وهو يقرع الباب وينادي من بالداخل ان تسرع وتفتح له لان السماء ممطره*
*3 **قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي، فَكَيْفَ أَلْبَسُهُ؟ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ، فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟*
*فهي لم تقم لتفتح له الباب لانه ابدلات ملابس العمل اليومي من امور خدمة البيت او الحقل الي ملابس النوم وايضا غسلت ارجلها لان الارض ترابيه **( **نتكلم عن بيوت عامة الشعب وليس بيوت الاباطره المصنوعه من رخام **) **ولهذا هي رفضت ان تقوم مسرعه لكي لا توسخ اقدامها وتبدل ملابسها مره اخري *
*4 **حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكَوَّةِ، فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي**.*
*فمن هذا المشهد نفهم ان الحبيبه نائمه في الداخل ولا تريد القيام والحبيب واقف في الخارج ويتساقط عليه المطر فيمد يده من فتحت الباب اي الكوه ليري هل يستطيع فتح الباب ام لا وهي تشعر به يفعل ذلك فتجد ان مشاعرها تتحرك اشتياقا اليه **( **نتكلم عن وصف في قبل الميلاد بتقريبا **950 **سنه قبل الميلاد لم يكن عندهم قفل الباب ذو الوجهين الذي يفتح من الداخل والخارج ايضا **)*
*5 **قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرًّا، وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ**.*
*فتقوم لتاتي وتفتح له بعد ان كانت استعدت للنوم *
*6 **فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي، لكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ**. **نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ**. **طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ**. **دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي**.*
*ولكن بعد فوات الاوان لانه كان قد غادر فندهت عليه ولكنه كان ابتعد فلم يجيبها * 
*فقبل ان ادخل في البعد الروحي كيف يمكن تخيل ان هذا الموقف جنسي كما يدعي المشكك ؟؟؟؟*
*وكيف يقف الحبيب خارج الباب ويمد شئ غير لائق من الباب وهو في الشارع تحت المطر امام الناس الذين من الممكن ان يرجموه لفعله كهذه لانها تستحق اللعن فقط لرؤيتها ؟؟؟؟*
*وكيف يدخل شئ من هذا الارتفاع الموازي لمستوي الكتف وليس الساق ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل سيمتد عبر كل هذه المسافه من مدخل البيت حتي غرفة النوم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هذا فكر لا يتخيله الا انسان مصاب بوسواس جنسي فيتخيل اي كلمه بريئه الي موقف جنسي في عقله المريض * 

 
*ولتاكيد ذلك ايضا اضع صورة الباب القديم ذو الكوه لنفهم اكثر * 






 
*فماذا يستطيع انسان ان يمد من فتحه كهذه غير مفتاح للقفل المغلق به الباب من الداخل ؟*

 
*وردا علي الذين يضرون ان سفر نشيد الانشاد سفر حسي كيف يقبل هذا الكلام بمعناه الحرفي ؟*
*وتامل صغير * 

 
*نري في المشهد الرمزي المكتوب صورة الانسان الذي يسعي الرب الي حبه فيقف الرب علي الباب ويقرع ليفتح له فيدخل اليه ويتعشي معه ولكن هذا الانسان كسول يريد ان الرب يفتح الباب بنفسه ولكن الله لن يجبرنا علي قبوله فعندما يقرع ويمد يده من الكوه ويرينا اثار المسامير دلاله علي الحب العميق ولا نفتح وننتظر منه ان يفتح الباب بنفسه فهو يتحول ويعبر وعندما نندم ونخرج بحثا عنه نبدا نواجه اتعاب العالم ونجرح ونهان لاننا رفضنا ان نفتح له الباب ليدخل ويتعشي معنا * 

 
*وبعد هذا الوصف الجميل والتعبيرات الرمزيه الرقيقه من سيكون همه هدم وتلويث فكر الذين يقرؤنها ببساطه ؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد معروف انه الشيطان واتباعه الذي يريد تلويث كل شئ وتحويل كل شئ طاهر الي فكر جنسي نجس لان همه اشعال الشهوات فقط ليطفئ الروحيات السامية*

 
*وهذا ما تكلم عنه سفر الرؤيا ايضا في * 
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 20

 
*هنَذَا                 وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ**.                 **إِنْ                 سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ                 الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى                 مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي**.*


 
*والمعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*آية **(2): "**أنا نائمة وقلبي مستيقظ صوت حبيبي قارعاً افتحي لي يا أختي يا حبيبتي يا حمامتي يا كاملتي لأن رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقصصي من ندى الليل**."*
يبدو أن الحالة الروحية لا تسير على وتيرة واحدة. فها هي قد عادت *ونامت *ولم تستطع أن تسهر معه ساعة واحدة "هكذا الإنسان دائماً يميل للتراخي في حب الله بالرغم من كل ما يقدمه له الله "للأسف محبتنا فاترة بالرغم من كل ما عمله ويعمله لنا. ولكن يحسب لهذه النفس أن *قلبها مستيقظ**= *ولأن الله رأى قلبها أنه مازال مستيقظاً فهو لن يكف عن نداءه عليها. بل ينزل ليقرع على بابها ولكنه لا يقتحم النفس اقتحاماً فالله يحترم حريتنا، هو ينادي ليفتح وإن استجبنا وفتحنا يدخل (رؤ20:3+ يو20:6). ولأن قلبها كان مستيقظاً كانت تسمع *صوت حبيبها قارعاً *(رؤ20:3). ومن يسمع هذا الصوت هو من يكون قلبه مستيقظاً.  
تعليق: نحن أمام حالة فتور وليست حالة موت روحي، إنسان أهمل خلاص نفسه ولا يهتم بهذا. قد يكون بسبب سعيه وراء شهوة عالمية.. الخ ولكن ما زال ضميره حياً. ولكن هناك من يصل لدرجة الموت، موت الضمير فيشرب الإثم كالماء. ولكن حتى هذا فالمسيح قادر أن يقيمه كما أقام لعازر. ودليل أن هذه النفس لها ضمير مازال حياً أنها تحركت حينما عرفت أن الله غاضب منها وحين رأت جراحاته. ولكن مثل هذه النفس تكون إرادتها ضعيفة، ولذلك يوقظها الله بأن يقرع على بابها. ونلاحظ كلمات التشجيع للنفس *يا أختي يا كاملتي *فالله لا يوبخ= "أيوب رجل كامل" *رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقصصي من ندى الليل**= *هذه إعلان للنفس أن فتورها سبَّب له هذه الآلام، فالليل يشير لخطايانا، وهو حمل خطايانا على رأسه (إش4:53،5) وهذه النفس في الليل، ليل العالم وليل الضيقات والأحزان وليل الفتور والخطية وقد دخل عريسها هذا الليل من أجلها وحمل أحزانها وحمل الغضب الإلهي.

*آية **(3): "**قد خلعت ثوبي فكيف ألبسه قد غسلت رجلي فكيف أوسخهما**."*
يا لها من أعذار واهية تقدمها النفس في فتورها الروحي وتنشغل براحة جسدها. *خلعت ثوبي**= *لقد ألبسها الله ثوب البر "البسوا الرب يسوع" + (لو22:15+ غل27:3). *غسلت رجليّ**= *غسلتهما بماء برها الذاتي ليستريح ضميرها إلى حين ولكن لغفران الخطية لابد من غسل القدمين بواسطة الرب (يو8:13).

*آية **(4): "**حبيبي مد يده من الكوة فأنت عليه أحشائي**."*
*من الكوة**= *كان للبيوت في ذلك الوقت فتحة فوق القفل لإدخال المفتاح، وتتسع لإدخال اليد، وكانت توجد فتحة أخرى يطل منها الساكن ليتكلم ويرى القارع (شراعة). *حبيبي مد يده**= *التي بها أثار الجراحات. ولما رأتها *أنت فيها أحشائها *حينما مد يده أي أظهر آلامه وأدركت العروس أن كل هذا بسببها تحركت عواطفها نحوه.

*آية **(5): "**قمت لأفتح لحبيبي ويداي تقطران مراً وأصابعي مر قاطر على مقبض القفل**."*
*قمت لأفتح**= *لقد استجابت كما استجاب الابن الضال. *ويداها تقطران مراً**= *المر طعمه مر ورائحته حلوة. فهي راجعة بتغصب بعد استهتار وفتور، عادت بدموع توبتها الحقيقية وفيها ألم وتغصب للنفس، فيها قبول لأن تموت مع المسيح تاركة لذات العالم وشهواته الخاطئة. ولكن هذا الألم وهذا الصليب له رائحة طيبة أمام الله. ولكن حالة التغصب لا تستمر كثيراً، والشعور بالحرمان من لذة الخطايا لا يستمر كثيراً وسرعان ما يعزي الله النفس فتكتشف أن ما تركته ما هو إلا نفاية بجانب معرفة المسيح. ولاحظ أنها تغصبت ومنعت نفسها عن ملذاتها= *يداها تقطران مراً**= *وهذا التغصب اشتمه الله كرائحة حلوة.

*آية **(6): "**فتحت لحبيبي لكن حبيبي تحول وعبر نفسي خرجت عندما أدبر طلبته فما وجدته دعوته فما أجابني**."*
*تحول وعبر**= *هنا الله يؤدب النفس على تراخيها لأنها استهانت بمراحمه فالنفس التي تعرف أن الله رحيم فتصنع الشر وتقول أن الله سيغفر لو قلت له ارحمنى، مثل هذه النفوس المستهترة حين تعود لله يشعرها الله بالتخلي= *دعوته فما أجابني**. *بل ربما يسمح لها الله بضربة تأديب حتى تستيقظ مثل سماحه بمرض أو فشل في مشروع ما. ولكن تخلى الله يكون إلى حين.. لا تتركني إلى الغاية (مز8:119). وأمام هذا الموقف، حين تشعر النفس أن صلواتها غير مقبولة وأنها لا تجد الله، هناك موقفان [1] أن تلوم النفس الله على تخليه فتزداد قساوة القلب وينحرف الإنسان بالأكثر. [2] أن يلوم الإنسان نفسه ويقول "أنا السبب يا رب" ويقدم توبة، ويكتشف أنه بدون الله هو لا شئ، وفي منتهى الضعف فتزداد صلواته للبحث عن الله ويتخلى عن بره الذاتي ولا يعود يقول "غسلت رجليّ" بل يقول "إغسل يا رب رجليّ واغفر وغطيني بدمك" إذاً هذا الترك والتخلي كان فيه محبة وعناية إلهية. وهذه النفس التي أمامنا (عروس النشيد) أتخذت الموقف الثاني فعادت لمكانتها.


 
*وموضوع هل العدد يحتوي علي تحريف من كلمة اعطيك ثديي الي اعطيك حبي*


 
*الشبهة * 
*(**لنبكرن إلى الكروم لننظر هل أزهر الكرم؟ هل تفتح القعال؟ هل نور الرمان؟ هنالك أعطيك حبي**.) **نشيد الإنشاد **7/12..*
*وفي الحقيقة انه عندما كان يريد معرفة هل أزهر الكرم وهل نور الرمان **( **الرمان **) **لن يرى حبها **! **ولكن سيرى ثديها **!!*
*وسنعرض لكم النص في الترجمة السبعينية تقول **:*
 *( Let us go early into the vineyards; let us see if the vine has flowered, [if] the blossoms have appeared, if the pomegranates have blossomed; there will I give thee my breasts )*
*هناك أعطيك ثديي **!! * 


 
*ولنقرأ فيما قاله رجال الكنائس المسيحية **:*
*يقول الدكتور يوحنا قَمَير في كتابه **" **نشيد الانشاد أجمل نشيد في الكون صفحة **73 :*


 
*( **وهناك أمنحك حبي **: **في الترجمات السبعينية والسريانية واللاتينية نقرأ **" **ثديي **" ( **في العبرية دَدَََّيْ **) **بدل حبّي * 


 
 *الرد * 
*ندرس الموضوع من التراجم المختلفة * 
*الفانديك * 
*12 **لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ لِنَنْظُرَ هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ هُنَالِكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي**.*


 
*الحياة * 
*12 **لنخرج مبكرين إلى الكروم، لنرى هل أفرخت الكرمة، وهل تفتحت براعمها، وهل نور الرمان؟ هناك أهبك حبي**.*


 
*السارة * 
*12 **فنبكر إلى الكروم لنرى هل أزهر الكرم وتفتحت زهوره؟ وهل نور الرمان؟ فأعطيك هناك حبي**.*


 
*اليسوعية * 
*12 **فنبكر إلى الكروم وننظر هل أفرخ الكرم وهل تفتحت زهوره وهل نور الرمان وهناك أبذل لك حبي**.*


 
*المشتركة * 
*: **فنُبكِّرَ إلى الكُرومِ لِنَرى هل أزهَرَ الكَرمُ وتفَتَّحَت زُهورُهُ؟وهل نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ فأعطيَكَ هُناكَ حبِّي**.*


 
*الكاثوليكية * 
*: **فنُبَكِّرَ إِلى الكُروم ونَنظُرَ هِل أَفرَخ الكَرْم وهَل تَفتحَت زهورُه وهَل نَوَّرَ الرّمَّان وهُناكَ أَبذُلُ لَكَ حُبِّي**.*
*ولا نجد الذي ادعاه المفسر او المشكك * 


 
*التراجم الانجليزية * 
Son 7:12

 
(ASV)  Let us get up early to the vineyards; Let us see whether the vine hath budded, _And_ its blossom is open, _And_ the pomegranates are in flower: There will I give thee my love.  

 
(BBE)  Let us go out early to the vine-gardens; let us see if the vine is in bud, if it has put out its young fruit, and the pomegranate is in flower. There I will give you my love.  

 
(CEV)  At dawn let's slip out and see if grapevines and fruit trees are covered with blossoms. When we are there, I will give you my love.  

 
(Darby)  We will go up early to the vineyards, We will see if the vine hath budded, _If_ the blossom is opening, And the pomegranates are in bloom: There will I give thee my loves.  

 
(ERV)  Let's get up early and go to the vineyards. Let's see if the vines are in bloom. Let's see if the blossoms have opened and if the pomegranates are in bloom. There I will give you my love.  

 
(ESV)  let us go out early to the vineyards and see whether the vines have budded, whether the grape blossoms have opened and the pomegranates are in bloom. There I will give you my love.  

 
(FDB)  Nous nous lèverons dès le matin, pour aller aux vignes; nous verrons si la vigne bourgeonne, si la fleur s'ouvre, si les grenadiers s'épanouissent: là je te donnerai mes amours.  

 
(FLS)(7:13) Dès le matin nous irons aux vignes, Nous verrons si la vigne pousse, si la fleur s'ouvre, Si les grenadiers fleurissent. Là je te donnerai mon amour.  

 
(GEB)  Wir wollen uns früh aufmachen nach den Weinbergen, wollen sehen, ob der Weinstock ausgeschlagen ist, die Weinblüte sich geöffnet hat, ob die Granaten blühen; dort will ich dir meine Liebe geben.  

 
(Geneva)  Let vs get vp early to the vines, let vs see if the vine florish, whether it hath budded the small grape, or whether the pomegranates florish: there will I giue thee my loue.  

 
(GLB)  daß wir früh aufstehen zu den Weinbergen, daß wir sehen, ob der Weinstock sprosse und seine Blüten aufgehen, ob die Granatbäume blühen; da will ich dir meine Liebe geben.  

 
(GNB)  We will get up early and look at the vines to see whether they've started to grow, whether the blossoms are opening and the pomegranate trees are in bloom. There I will give you my love.  

 
(GW)  Let's go to the vineyards early. Let's see if the vines have budded, if the grape blossoms have opened, if the pomegranates are in bloom. There I will give you my love.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](JPS)[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](7:13)[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Let us get up early to the vineyards; let us see whether the vine hath budded, whether the vine- blossom be opened, and the pomegranates be in flower; there will I give thee my love.  

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](KJV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let us get up early to the vineyards; let us see if the vine flourish, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_whether_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the tender grape appear, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_and_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the pomegranates bud forth: there will I give thee my loves. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](KJV-1611)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let vs get vp earely to the vineyards, let vs see if the vine flourish, whether the tender grape appeare, and the pomegranates bud forth: there will I giue thee my loues. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](LITV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let us rise up early to the vineyards; let us see [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_if_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the vine flowers and the blossom opens, and the pomegranates bud forth. There I will give my loves to You. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](LXX)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](7:13)[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὀ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]ρθρ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ί[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]σωμεν ε[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἰ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]ς [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἀ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]μπελ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῶ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]νας, [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἴ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]δωμεν ε[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἰ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἤ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]νθησεν [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἡ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἄ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]μπελος, [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἤ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]νθησεν [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὁ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] κυπρισμ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ό[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]ς, [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἤ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]νθησαν α[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἱ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῥό[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]αι· [/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ἐ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]κε[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ῖ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] δ[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ώ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]σω το[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ὺ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]ς μαστο[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ύ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]ς μου σο[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]ί[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif].[/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](LXX+WH+)[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif][7:13] ορθρισωμεν[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3719 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-AAS-1P[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] εις[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G1519 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]PREP[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] αμπελωνας[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G290 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-APM[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ιδωμεν[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3708 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-AAS-1P[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ει[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G1487 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]CONJ[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ηνθησεν[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-AAI-3S[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] η[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3588 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]T-NSF[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] αμπελος[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G288 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-NSF[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ηνθησεν[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-AAI-3S[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ο[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3588 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]T-NSM[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] κυπρισμος[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-NSM[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ηνθησαν[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-AAI-3P[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] αι[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3588 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]T-NPF[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] ροαι[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-NPF[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] εκει[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G1563 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ADV[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] δωσω[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G1325 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]V-FAI-1S[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] τους[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3588 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]T-APM[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] μαστους[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G3149 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-APM[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] μου[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G1473 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]P-GS[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif] σοι[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]G4771 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]P-DS[/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](MKJV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let us rise up early to the vineyards; let us see [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_if_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the vine flowers, whether the tender grape appears, and the pomegranates bud forth; there I will give You my loves. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](RV)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let us get up early to the vineyards; let us see whether the vine hath budded, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_and_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] its blossom be open, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_and_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the pomegranates be in flower: there will I give thee my love. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Vamvas)[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]Ας εξημερωθώμεν εις τους αμπελώνας· ας ίδωμεν εάν εβλάστησεν η άμπελος, εάν ήνοιξε το άνθος της σταφυλής και εξήνθησαν αι ροϊδιαί· εκεί θέλω δώσει την αγάπην μου εις σε.[/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Vulgate)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  mane surgamus ad vineas videamus si floruit vinea si flores fructus parturiunt si floruerunt mala punica ibi dabo tibi ubera mea [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](Webster)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  Let us get up early to the vineyards; let us see if the vine flourisheth, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_whether_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the tender grape appeareth, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_and_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] the pomegranates bud forth: there will I give thee my loves. [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](YLT)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]  We lodge in the villages, we go early to the vineyards, We see if the vine hath flourished, The sweet smelling-flower hath opened. The pomegranates have blossomed, There do I give to thee my loves;[/FONT]
*ونري ان تقريبا كل الترجمات كتبت حبي * 


 
*النسخ العبرية * 

 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif](HOT)[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](7:13)[/FONT]נשׁכימהלכרמיםנראהאםפרחההגפןפתחהסמדרהנצוהרמוניםשׁםאתןאת־דדילך׃ 

 
našəkîmâ lakərāmîm nirə’eh ’im pārəḥâ hagefen pitaḥ hassəmāḏar hēnēṣû hārimmwōnîm šām ’etēn ’eṯ-dōḏay lāḵə:
*وكلمة دودي اي حبي*
*قاموس سترونج*
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H1730*[/FONT]
דּדדּוד
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]dôd  dôd[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_dode,_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_dode_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]From an unused root meaning properly to [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_boil_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], that is, (figuratively) to [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_love_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; by implication a [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_love_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_token_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_lover_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_friend_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; specifically an [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_uncle: - _[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif](well-) beloved, father’s brother, love, uncle.[/FONT]
*حب صديق عم اب محبوب اخ الاب عم * 
*قاموس برون * 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*H1730*[/FONT]
דּד[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]/  [/FONT]דּוד
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]dôd[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*BDB Definition:*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1) beloved, love, uncle[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1a) loved one, beloved[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1b) uncle[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1c) love (plural abstract)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Part of Speech:*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] noun masculine[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] from an unused root meaning properly, to boil[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Same Word by TWOT Number: *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]410a[/FONT]
*والتراجم * 
*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]נשכימהלכרמיםנראהאםפרחההגפןפתחהסמדרהנצוהרמוניםשםאתןאת־דדילך׃[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]................................................................................ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]נַשְׁכִּ֙ימָה֙לַכְּרָמִ֔יםנִרְאֶ֞האִםפָּֽרְחָ֤ההַגֶּ֙פֶן֙פִּתַּ֣חהַסְּמָדַ֔רהֵנֵ֖צוּהָרִמֹּונִ֑יםשָׁ֛םאֶתֵּ֥ןאֶת־דֹּדַ֖ילָֽךְ׃[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]................................................................................ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]נשכימהלכרמיםנראהאםפרחההגפןפתחהסמדרהנצוהרמוניםשםאתןאת־דדילך׃[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]................................................................................ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]נַשְׁכִּימָהלַכְּרָמִיםנִרְאֶהאִםפָּרְחָההַגֶּפֶןפִּתַּחהַסְּמָדַרהֵנֵצוּהָרִמֹּונִיםשָׁםאֶתֵּןאֶת־דֹּדַילָךְ׃[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]................................................................................ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]יגנשכימהלכרמים[FONT=Arial, serif]--[/FONT]נראהאםפרחההגפןפתחהסמדרהנצוהרמוניםשםאתןאתדדילך[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]................................................................................ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*שיר**השירים*[FONT=Arial, serif]*7:12*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]* Hebrew Bible*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*................................................................................ *[/FONT]נשכימהלכרמיםנראהאםפרחההגפןפתחהסמדרהנצוהרמוניםשםאתןאתדדילך׃


 
*فنري ان كل النسخ قدمت كلمة حبي ومنها نص مخطوط اليبو ومخطوط لننجراد وغيرهم من المخطوطات وكلهم يؤيدوا نص الماسوريتك * 
*ونلاحظ ان التعليقات النقديه لغالبية الترجمات لم تعلق علي هذا العدد لانه لايوجد**\ **اي خلاف في النص العبري*
*مثل نت بايبل * 
7:12 Let us rise early to go to the vineyards, to see if the vines have budded, to see if their blossoms have opened, if the pomegranates are in bloom – there I will give you my love.
*والترجمه * 
*NIV ESV RVR ASV * 
*وغيرهم الكثيرين * 


 
*وبالطبع النص الذي نقله المشكك من السبعينية وبالفعل السبعينيه شرحت كلمة حبي بقصد ثديي ونتسائل لماذا فعلت السبعينيه هذا ؟*
*لان المعني المقصود من العدد * 
*لنبكرن إلى الكروم لننظر هل أزهر الكرم هل تفتح القعال هل نور الرمان هنالك أعطيك حبي*
*هنا يعبر العدد عن ان شعب الرب يقدم للرب حبه اي يقدم له عمله في خدمة الرب ولهذا عبر السبعينيه لان الشيوخ اليهود كانوا يفهمون الرموز جيدا في هذا الوقت فكتبوا تعبير حبي بثدي * 
*ومن تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب*
*تَعَالَ يَا حَبِيبِي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*قريبي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*لِنَخْرُجْ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ، * 
*وَلْنَبِتْ فِي الْقُرَى*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 
*لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ،*
*لِنَنْظُرَ هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*!*[/FONT]
*هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*!*[/FONT]
*هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*!*[/FONT]
*هُنَاكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*ثدييّ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)" [*[/FONT]*١١*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*-*[/FONT]*١٢*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*].*[/FONT]
إذ أدركت العروس محبته لها أخذت تطلبه ليخرجا معًا وحدهما إلى الحقل ويبيتا في القرى بعيدًا عن ضوضاء المدينة، ويقطفا من الثمار[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]...[/FONT]


 
*الحقل*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
أي حقل هو هذا الذي دعت إليه حبيبها ليخرج معها إليه؟ لعله حقل العمل الإلهي المتسع على مستوى البشرية كلها، هذا الذي قال عنه الرب نفسه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]ارفعوا أعينكم وانظروا الحقول أنها قد ابيضت للحصاد[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]" ([/FONT]يو ٤[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]٣٥[FONT=Times New Roman, serif])... [/FONT]إن كان ربنا نفسه يدعونا للعمل، لكننا لن نخرج بدونه، بل معه وبه لأنه هو صاحب الكرم وهو الذي يهبه النمو[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]في هذا يقول الرسول بولس[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]أنا غرست وأبلوس سقى لكن الله كان ينمي[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]إذًا ليس الغارس شيئًا ولا الساقي، بل الله هو الذي ينمي[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]فإننا نحن عاملان مع الله وأنتم فلاحة الله، بناء الله[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]" ([/FONT]١ كو [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]3: [/FONT]٦[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]-[/FONT]٩[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]).[/FONT]
لقد خرج قايين إلى الحقل لكن في غير معية الرب، خرج وحده، وهناك لم يحتمل البار هابيل بل قتله، وحين عاتبه الرب في جسارة الشر أجاب[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]أحارس أنا لأخي؟[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]!" ([/FONT]تك ٤[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]٩[FONT=Times New Roman, serif])[/FONT]، ولعن الأرض معه وبسببه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]الآن ملعون أنت من الأرض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]متى عملت الأرض لا تعود تعطيك قوتها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]تائهًا وهاربًا تكون على الأرض[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]". [/FONT]أما العروس فترفض أن تخرج إلى الحقل إلاَّ مع عريسها وبه، فيتسع قلبها بالحب لأخيها، وتشعر بالمسئولية نحوه، فتتبارك الأرض بسببها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
ولعل الحقل يذكرنا باللقاء المملوء حبًا بين إسحق وعروسه رفقة، فقد خرج ليتأمل في الحقل عند إقبال المساء ورأى امرأته مقبلة على جمل[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]أما هي إذ رأته نزلت عن الجمل والتقت به[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]هنا العروس تشتاق أن تخرج معه إلى حقل التأملات، هناك يكشف لها عريسها السماوي أسراره الإلهية، وتدرك أمجاده التي لا يُنطق بها، يقبلها عروسه إلى الأبد وتعيش هي في أحضانه الأبدية[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
ولعل العروس تقصد بالحقل [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]حياة الجهاد المستمر[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]، إذ يقول سفر الأمثال[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]من يشتغل بحقله يشبع خبزًا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]" ([/FONT]أم ١٢[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]١١[FONT=Times New Roman, serif])... [/FONT]فلا قدرة للنفس على الجهاد لتشبع ما لم يعمل الرب معها وفيها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]


 
*الخروج*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
تقول العروس [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]*لنخرج*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]
في حديث السيد لعروسه ومدحه إياها اكتشفت حقيقة لم تكن قبلاً تدركها في كمالها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]وهي أن الله ليس بالفكرة الصلدة المنعزلة في السماء، كما قال عنه أرسطو حرك العالم وتوقف ليسيطر عليه، لا بل الله دائم الحركة في تعامله مع الإنسان[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]الله حب غير منعزل، خرج إلينا تاركًا أمجاده إلى حين حتى لا نهابه ونرهبه بل نحبه ونقبله[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]خرج إلينا وحلّ بيننا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]من أجلنا صار عبدًا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]! [/FONT]خرج أيضًا خارج المحلة يحمل عارنا على كتفيه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]! [/FONT]وهنا نراه يخرج إلينا فلا يكشف ذاته لنا لنحبه وإنما يعلن فينا جمالاً هو في حقيقته انعكاس جماله علينا وثمرة محبته التي تُحاصرنا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]والآن تستنجد النفس به قائلة [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]لنخرج[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]..."[/FONT]، وكأنها قد أدركت أنها بدونه تبقى حبيسة [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]ذاتها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]، تعيش أسيرة قوقعتها لا تطلب إلاَّ ما لذاتها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]إنه توسُل بل صرخة حب فيه تترجى النفس عريسها أن يطلقها من ذاتها لتعيش معه في حقل الحب، تطلب ما لغيرها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
هذه صورة حية للحياة الزوجية الحقة، فلا يطلب كل طرف أن يأسر الآخر في داخله، يستهلكه لحساب نفسه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]إنما وهو يفتح القلب ليدخل بالآخر إليه ينطلق كلاهما معًا في حب وحدوي فيه يقدر الآخر ككائن حيّ مستقل[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]بمعنى آخر، كثيرًا ما نرى أحد الزوجين في حبه للآخر يطلب ما لذاته، ويرى في الطرف الآخر ليس شخصًا يعيش معه على مستوى المشاركة بل [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]شيئًا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]" [/FONT]يفرح به ويكتم أنفاسه ويستغله لاشباع احتياجاته النفسية والاجتماعية والبيولوچية[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]في حبه للطرف الآخر يخنق إرادة الآخر وحريته وإنسانيته[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]ظانًا أنه بهذا إنما يحبه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]!.[/FONT]
هكذا حين تفتح العروس قلبها للعريس ليدخل إليها لا تطلبه [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]لتستهلكه[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]" [/FONT]إن صح هذا التعبير، أو كما يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]لتستغله[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]، تُريد في عريسها أن تشكله حسبما تُريد، يستجيب لكل طلباتها ويشبع كل احتياجاتها ويحل كل مشاكلها ويبارك كل تصرفاتها فحسب[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]لكن يليق أن تخرج عن ذاتها، تخرج معه وبه فتطلب منه ذاته أولاً وتخضع لارادته، وإن سألته شيئًا وطلبت حلاً لمشاكلها أو بركة لعملها إنما كثمرة للقائهما معًا، لا كغاية هذا اللقاء[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]بمعنى آخر[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]الله أولاً في حياتها[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]تحبه لأجل ذاته لا على مستوى المنفعة[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]![/FONT]


 
*لنبت في القرى*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
ما هي هذه القرى التي تود أن تبت فيها مع عريسها؟[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1. [/FONT]لعلها تقصد بالقرى حياتها الداخلية بجوانبها المتعددة، وكأنها تقول له هيا بنا من مظاهر المدينة الخارجية ولتدخل إلى قلبي وفكري وعواطفي وكل طاقاتي الداخلية، ولتبت معي هناك، لنكشف سويًا ثمار روحك القدوس المتنوعة في داخلي، نجد الكرم قد أزهر والرمان قد نور وثدييّ يُقدمان لبن الحب الخالص[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2. [/FONT]لعله هنا أيضًا دعوة لخدمة القرى، فإن الكثيرين يهتمون بخدمة المدينة الغنية، لكن العروس – الكنيسة – ملتزمة بالكرازة والرعاية داخل القرى حيث البسطاء والفقراء أيضًا[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]3. [/FONT]هنا الدعوة للمبيت معه في قرى [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]متعددة[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]، أي ترافقه من قرية إلى قرية، ولا يستريح قلبها في المدينة أو في قرية ما، بل تدخل مع عريسها في حياة الاتحاد خلال خدمتها في كل موضع[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]هكذا لا يجد المؤمن كمال راحته حتى تطمئن أعماقه الداخلية على كل البشرية[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]في الأصحاح الأول [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]([/FONT]١[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]٦[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]) [/FONT]كانت النفس تُعاتب بنات أورشليم أنهن أقمن إياها حارسة للكروم، أما الآن فهي التي تطلب التبكير إلى الكروم المتعددة[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]... [/FONT]لقد خرجت من كل أنانية وكل انغلاق لتبكر إلى كروم الآخرين تعمل فيها مع الرب الكرام الأصيل[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. [/FONT]والعجيب أنه ليس فقط اتسع قلبها لخدمة الآخرين، لكنها تتعجل الخدمة[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: "[/FONT]لتبكرن[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]...". [/FONT]لقد أدركت أن الوقت مقصر والأيام شريرة [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]([/FONT]أف ٥[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: [/FONT]١٦[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]).[/FONT]
أخيرًا تقول العروس [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"[/FONT]*هُنَاكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*ثدييّ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]"... [/FONT]هناك في مجال الخدمة، في حقل الرب، في القرى، في الكروم حين تُقدم للبشرية اتحادها مع المسيح عريسها إنما تُقدم للرب حبها، أو تقدم ثدييها [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]([/FONT]العهدين[FONT=Times New Roman, serif])[/FONT]، تقدم كلمة الله بكونه الغذاء المشبع للنفوس[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]


 


 
*ومعني سرتك التي يحاولون ان يدعوا ايضا انه امر جنسي هذا كذبا * 
*ملخص الشبهه * 
*ان سرتك مقصود بها الاعضاء التناسلية * 
*فهل هذ الكلام صحيح ؟*


 


 
*اولا * 
*الترجمات * 
*العربي * 
*فانديك*
*2 **سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ**. **بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ**.*
*الحياه * 
*2 **سرتك كأس مدورة، لا تحتاج إلى خمرة ممزوجة، وبطنك كومة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن**.*
*السارة*
*2 **سرتك كأس مدورة مزيج خمرها لا ينقص، وبطنك عرمة حنطة، يسيجها السوسن**.*
*اليسوعية * 
*2 **سرتك كأس مدورة لا ينقص مزيجها وبطنك كومة حنطة يسيجها السوسن*
*المشتركة*
*نش**-7-3: **سُرَّتُكِ كأسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ مَزيج خمرِها لا يَنقُصُ، وبَطنُكِ عَرَمَةُ حِنطَةٍ، يُسَيِّجها السَّوسَنُ**.*
*الكاثوليكيه*
*نش**-7-3: **سُرتكِ كأسٌ مُدَوَّرَة لا يَنقُصُ مزيجُها وبَطنُكِ كَومةُ حِنطَةٍ يُسَيَجُها السّوسَن*


 
*وكلهم سرتك * 


 
*الانجليزي*


 
*Son 7:2*

 
*(ASV)**Thy body** is *_*like*_* a round goblet, *_*Wherein*_* no mingled wine is wanting: Thy waist is *_*like*_* a heap of wheat Set about with lilies. * 

 
*(BBE)** Your **stomach** is a store of grain with lilies round it, and in the middle a round cup full of wine. * 

 
*(Bishops)** Thy **nauell** is lyke a rounde goblet, which is neuer without drynke. **(7:3)** Thy wombe is like a heape of wheate that is set about with lilies. * 

 
*(CEV)** your **navel** is a wine glass filled to overflowing. Your body is full and slender like a bundle of wheat bound together by lilies. * 

 
*(Darby)** Thy **navel** is a round goblet, *_*which*_* wanteth not mixed wine; Thy belly a heap of wheat, set about with lilies; * 

 
*(DRB)** Thy **navel **is like a round bowl never wanting cups. Thy belly is like a heap of wheat, set about with lilies. * 

 
*(ESV)** Your **navel** is a rounded bowl that never lacks mixed wine. Your belly is a heap of wheat, encircled with lilies. * 

 
*(Geneva)** Thy **nauel** is as a round cuppe that wanteth not licour: thy belly is as an heape of wheat compassed about with lilies. * 

 
*(GNB)** A **bowl** is there, that never runs out of spiced wine. A sheaf of wheat is there, surrounded by lilies. * 

 
*(GW)** Your** navel** is a round bowl. May it always be filled with spiced wine. Your waist is a bundle of wheat enclosed in lilies. * 

 
*(JPS)**(7:3)** Thy **navel** is like a round goblet, wherein no mingled wine is wanting; thy belly is like a heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

 
*(KJV)** Thy **navel*_*is like*_* a round goblet, *_*which*_* wanteth not liquor: thy belly *_*is like*_* an heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

 
*(KJV-1611)** Thy **nauell** is like a round goblet, which wanteth not licour: thy belly is like an heape of wheate, set about with 5ilies. * 

 
*(KJVA)** Thy **navel *_*is like*_* a round goblet, *_*which*_* wanteth not liquor: thy belly *_*is like*_* an heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*(LITV)** Your **navel *_*is like*_* a round goblet; it never lacks mixed wine. Your belly *_*is like*_* a heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

 
*(MKJV)** Your **navel*_*is like*_* a round goblet, which never lacks mixed wine; your belly *_*is like*_* a heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

 
*(RV)** Thy** navel** is *_*like*_* a round goblet, *_*wherein*_* no mingled wine is wanting: thy belly is *_*like*_* an heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 
*venter tuus sicut acervus tritici vallatus liliis * 

 
*(Webster)** Thy **navel*_*is like*_* a round goblet, *_*which*_* wanteth not liquor: thy belly *_*is like*_* a heap of wheat set about with lilies. * 

 
*(YLT)** Thy **waist*_*is*_* a basin of roundness, It lacketh not the mixture, Thy body a heap of wheat, fenced with lilies, * 

 
*خمسة عشر تعني سره وثلاثه بطن*

 
*اللاتيني*

 

 
*(Vulgate)**umbilicus** tuus crater tornatilis numquam indigens poculis*

 
*وترجمتها*
*7*
*2*
*Thy                 **navel**                 is like a round bowl never wanting cups. Thy belly is like a heap                 of wheat, set about with lilies.*
*umbilicus**                 tuus crater tornatilis numquam indigens poculis venter tuus sicut                 acervus tritici vallatus liliis*

 

 
*وهي سرة*


 
*السبعينية اليوناني*

 
*(LXX)**(7:3)**ὀ**μφαλ**ό**ς**σου**κρατ**ὴ**ρ**τορευτ**ὸ**ς**μ**ὴ**ὑ**στερο**ύ**μενος**κρ**ᾶ**μα**·**κοιλ**ί**α**σου**θιμωνι**ὰ**σ**ί**του**πεφραγμ**έ**νη**ἐ**ν**κρ**ί**νοις**·* 


 
*وترجمتها*
*
7:2 Thy **navel** is [as] a turned bowl, not wanting liquor; thy belly is [as] a heap of wheat set about with lilies.*
*وتعني سرة*


 
*واخيرا العبري * 

 
*(HOT)**(7:3)**שׁררך**אגן**הסהר**אל־יחסר**המזג**בטנך**ערמת**חטים**סוגה**בשׁושׁנים׃*


 
*שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)**................................................................................ **שררך**אגן**הסהר**אל־יחסר**המזג**בטנך**ערמת**חטים**סוגה**בשושנים׃**................................................................................ **שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex**................................................................................ **שָׁרְרֵךְ**֙**אַגַּ**֣**ן**הַסַּ**֔**הַר**אַל־יֶחְסַ**֖**ר**הַמָּ**֑**זֶג**בִּטְנֵךְ**֙**עֲרֵמַ**֣**ת**חִטִּ**֔**ים**סוּגָ**֖**ה**בַּשֹּׁושַׁנִּֽים׃**................................................................................ **שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)**................................................................................ **שררך**אגן**הסהר**אל־יחסר**המזג**בטנך**ערמת**חטים**סוגה**בשושנים׃**................................................................................ **שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)**................................................................................ **שָׁרְרֵךְ**אַגַּן**הַסַּהַר**אַל־יֶחְסַר**הַמָּזֶג**בִּטְנֵךְ**עֲרֵמַת**חִטִּים**סוּגָה**בַּשֹּׁושַׁנִּים׃**................................................................................ **שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex**................................................................................ **ג**שררך**אגן**הסהר**אל**יחסר**המזג**בטנך**ערמת**חטים**סוגה**בשושנים**................................................................................ **שיר**השירים**7:2 Hebrew Bible**................................................................................ **שררך**אגן**הסהר**אל**יחסר**המזג**בטנך**ערמת**חטים**סוגה**בשושנים׃*
*šārərē**ḵ**ə**’**agan hassahar ’al-ye**ḥ**ə**sar hamm**ā**ze**ḡ** bi**ṭ**ə**n**ē**ḵ**ə**‘ă**r**ē**ma**ṯ**ḥ**i**ṭṭ**î**m s**û**ḡ**â** baššwōšannîm:*
*شرريخ اجان هساهر اليحسار همازيج * 
*وكلهم كتبوا كلمة شراريخ*


 
*وترجمة الماسوريتك * 
*ג*שָׁרְרֵךְ אַגַּן הַסַּהַר,                 אַל-יֶחְסַר הַמָּזֶג;                 בִּטְנֵךְ עֲרֵמַת חִטִּים,                 סוּגָה בַּשּׁוֹשַׁנִּים.                  
*3*                 Thy navel                 is like a round goblet, wherein no mingled wine is wanting; thy                 belly is like a heap of wheat set about with lilies.  



 
*معني الكلمة * 


 
*H8326*
שׁרר
shôrer
_sho'-rer_
From H8324 in the sense of _twisting_ (compare H8270); the umbilical _cord_, that is, (by extension) a _bodice: - _navel.


 
*H8326*
שׁרר
shôrer
*BDB Definition:*
1) navel, umbilical cord
*Part of Speech:* noun masculine
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s*
*قاموس ليكسيون * 










*وتعني مكان الحبل السري * 
*وتصريف اخر للكلمة * 


 
*H8270*
שׁר
shôr
_shore_
From H8324; a _string_ (as _twisted_ (compare H8306)), that is, (specifically) the umbilical cord (also figuratively as the centre of strength): - navel.


 


 
*H8270*
שׁר
shôr
*BDB Definition:*
1) umbilical cord, navel, navel-string
*Part of Speech:* noun masculine
*وهو الحبل السري * 


 
*وذكرت هذه الكلمة مرتين في اماكن اخري * 
*navel, 2*
Pro_3:8, Eze_16:4


 
*سفر الأمثال **3**: 8*

 
*فَيَكُونَ                 شِفَاءً لِسُرَّتِكَ، وَسَقَاءً                 لِعِظَامِكَ**.*



 
*سفر حزقيال **16**: 4*

 
*أَمَّا                 مِيلاَدُكِ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتِ فَلَمْ                 تُقْطَعْ سُرَّتُكِ، وَلَمْ تُغْسَلِي                 بِالْمَاءِ لِلتَّنَظُّفِ، وَلَمْ                 تُمَلَّحِي تَمْلِيحًا، وَلَمْ                 تُقَمَّطِي تَقْمِيطًا**.*



 
*ولم تذكر في الانجيل الا بمعني سرة * 
*وبهذا نري ان كل التراجم والقواميس وباقي الاعداد اكدة ان الكلمه تعني سرة وليس لها اي معني من قريب او من بعيد باعضاء تناسليه*


 


 
*وابدا بان اورد التفسيرات بعد وضوح المعني اللفظي * 


 
*اولا التفسيرات التي استشهد بها * 


 
*التفسير الحديث * 
*في الهامش يقول تفسير الكلمة كمعني جنسي تفسير غير مقبول * 
*ويقول التفسير ايضا ان هذه الكلمه في حزقيال وفي الامثال جائت بمعني سره * 
*اما تفسيره بطنك كرحم ايضا غير مقبول وهو يوضح في نفس التفسير انها بطن وليس اعضاء داخليه*
*وان قال احدهم معني لاينطبق علي المعني الاصلي للكلمه بالطبع لن اقبله * 


 
*وابدا اولا بتفسير رباي اليهود نفسهم لانهم يقدسون سفر نشيد الاناشيد جدا ويقرؤنه في اليوم السابع من عيد الفطير المقدس جدا * 
Your                 navel is [like] a round basin, where no mixed wine is lacking;                 your belly is [like] a stack of wheat, fenced in with roses.

*ג**.                 * 
*Your                 navel is [like] a round basin: *Your                 navel is like a basin of clear water with which they wash, and it                 [the basin] is made of marble, which in Arabic is called “sahar.”                 He compares it to a round basin because the navel is shaped like                 a round hole. This praise does not refer to a woman’s beauty as                 the above praise does, for [in] the above, her beloved praises                 her, but here, her companions praise her about her deeds, saying:                 You are worthy to join us. The image symbolizes the Chamber of                 Hewn Stone, which is situated in the “navel” of the world.

*:                 * 
*where                 no mixed wine is lacking: *No                 beverage will ever cease [to be found] there; he wishes to say                 that no words of instruction will cease or end from there.

*:                 * 
*your                 belly is [like] a stack of wheat: *which                 everyone needs.

*:                 * 
*fenced                 in with roses: *fenced                 and hedged about with roses. A light fence suffices her, and no                 one breaches it to enter. For example, a bridegroom enters the                 nuptial canopy, his heart longing for the nuptials and for the                 love of his marriage. When he comes to cohabit with her, she says                 to him, “I have perceived a drop of blood like [the size of] a                 mustard seed.” He turns his face the other way. Now no snake                 bit him, nor did a scorpion sting him. [Similarly,] one passes by                 on the road and sees freshly ripened fruit at the top of the fig                 trees. He stretches out his hand to take [them]. They tell him,                 “These belong to owners,” and he too withdraws his hand                 because of [the prohibition] of theft. This is the meaning of                 “she is fenced in with roses.”

 

 

*ويؤكد انها تعني سرة بالعربي * 
*وايضا هي ترمز ويؤكد انها لاتعني وصف محاسن ولكنها كدلاله علي الارتباط في حياة الشركة * 


 
*وايضا للرد علي هذه الشبهه قالوا*


 
The term שֹׁרֶרdenotes “navel”: (a) It may be related to the bi-consonantal noun שֹׁר(shor, “navel, umbilical cord”) (Prov 3:8; Ezek 16:4). (b) Mishnaic Hebrew שָׁרָר(sharar) denotes “navel, umbilical cord” (Jastrow 1634 s.v. שָׁרָר). For example, in a midrash on the Book of Numbers, the noun שֹׁרֶרappears in an allusion to Song 7:3 to justify the seating of the Sanhedrin in the middle of the synagogue: “As the navel (שֹׁרֶר) is placed in the centre of the body, so are the Sanhedrin…” (_Num. Rab._ 1:4). On the other hand, the meaning “vulva” never appears in Mishnaic Hebrew. Therefore, apart from this disputed usage there is no evidence that this term was ever used in this manner in Hebrew. (c) Rather than שֹׁרֶרbeing related to Arabic _sirr_ (“pudenda”), it could just as easily be related to the Arabic noun _surr_ “navel.” It is methodologically more sound to define שֹׁרֶרas “navel” than as “vulva.” (d) The nuance “navel” is not as out of line contextually as Lys and Pope suggest. The navel would not be out of place in the ascending order of praise because the בִּטְנֵךְ(“abdomen”) which follows may be viewed as both above and below the navel. The figurative association of the שֹׁרֶרas a mixing bowl filled with wine does not imply that this bodily part must actually be moist or filled with liquid as Pope suggests. The point of comparison is not physical or visual but one of function, i.e., it is intoxicating. The comparison of the navel to a mixing bowl of wine is no more out of line than the comparison of the belly to a heap of wheat in the next line. In fact, the two go together – she is both the “drink” and “food” for Solomon. The shape of the navel is as congruent with the ****phor of the “round bowl” as the vulva; both are round and receding.  
*هي سره من الكلمه العبرية شر اي سرة وهي للسوائل وهي في منتصف البطن فيكون ترتيبها صحيح ووصفها بالمدوره صحيح * 


 
*ولو بدات في التفسيرات المسيحيه فهي كثيره جدا وكلهم متفقين في اللفظ والمعني ايضا مثل *


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2011)

*هنري*


 
The title which Jesus Christ here gives to the church is new: _O prince's daughter!_ agreeing with Psa_45:13, where she is called _the king's daughter._  She is so in respect of her new birth, born from above, begotten of  God, and his workmanship, bearing the image of the King of kings, and  guided by his Spirit. She is so by marriage; Christ, by betrothing her  to himself, though he found her mean and despicable, has made her a _prince's daughter._  She has a princely disposition, something in her truly noble and  generous; she is daughter and heir to the prince of the kings of the  earth. _If children, then heirs._ Now here we have,
The _navel_ is here compared to a round cup or _goblet,_ that _wants not_ any of the agreeable _liquor_ that one would wish to find in it, such as David's cup that ran over (Psa_23:5), well shaped, and not as that miserable infant whose navel was not cut, Eze_16:4. The fear of the Lord is said to be _health to the navel._ See Pro_3:8. When the soul wants not that fear then the _navel wants not liquor._
*جيل*
*Son 7:2**Thy navel *_*is like*_* a round goblet*,....  According to some, not the navel itself is meant; but a covering of it,  a jewel or plate of gold in the shape of it; and because the word for  "round", in the Chaldee language, signifies the "moon", and so Ben  Melech interprets it, some have thought of the "round tire like the  moon", Isa_3:18;  though that was rather an ornament about the neck. Bishop Patrick is of  opinion that it refers to "the clothing of wrought gold", Psa_45:13;  which had, on the part that covered the belly, a raised embossed work,  resembling a heap or sheaves of wheat; about which was an embroidery of  curious flowers, particularly lilies; and, in the midst of the whole, a  fountain or conduit, running with several sorts of liquor, into a great  bowl or basin: and Fortunatus Scacchus   interprets it of a garment, covering this part, embroidered with  lilies. All which may represent the beautiful robe of Christ's  righteousness the church is adorned with. But rather the part itself is  meant, and designs the ministers of the Gospel; who, in the  administration of the word and ordinances, are that to the church as the  navel is to a human body; that is in an eminent part of it, is the  strength of the intestines, conduces much to the health of the body, and  by which the child in the womb is supposed to receive its nourishment:  ministers are set in the highest place in the church; are strong in  themselves, through the grace and power of Christ and the means of  strengthening others; and of keeping the church a good plight and  healthful state, by the wholesome words and sound doctrines they preach;  and also of nourishing souls in embryo, and when new born, with the  sincere milk of the word: and as the navel is said to be like a "round  goblet", cup, bowl, or basin, this aptly describes that part; and may  express the perfection of Gospel ministers, their gifts and grace, not  in an absolute, but comparative sense, the round or circular form being  reckoned the most perfect; and also the workmanship bestowed on them,  the gifts and grace of the Spirit, a round goblet being turned and  formed by some curious artist; and likewise their capacity to hold and  retain Gospel truths. And they are compared, not to an empty one, but to  one  

 


 
*كلارك*
*Son 7:2* 
*Thy navel is like a round goblet - *This  may also refer to some ornamental dress about the loins. These  suppositions are rendered very probable from hundreds of the best  finished and highly decorated drawings of Asiatic ladies in my own  collection, where every thing appears in the drawings, as in nature.


 
*بارنز*


 
*Son 7:2* 
Or,  Thy lap is like a moon-shaped bowl where mixed wine faileth not.” The  wine in the bowl rising to the brim adds to the beauty of the vessel,  and gives a more pleasing image to the eye. Some interpret, “thy girdle  is like a moon-shaped bowl,” or “bears a moon-shaped ornament” (compare Isa_3:18).


 
*وغيرهم كثيرين من المفسرين الغربيين * 


 


 
*المفسرين الشرقيين * 
*تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي * 
*وسُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ، لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ**" [**٢**].*
تُرشم  السرة بدهن الميرون في سرّ التثبيت، لأن الروح القدس يقدس الأعضاء الظاهرة  كما يقدس الأحشاء الداخلية، ليكون الإنسان بكليته للرب.
حين تحدث الرب مع حزقيال عن بشاعة ما وصل إليه الإنسان والموت الذي حلّ به قال عنه: "أما ميلادك يوم ولدت فلم تقطع سرتك" (حز ١٦: ١٤). فالجنين  إذ يخرج من أحشاء أمه يلزم أن تقطع سرته فيخرج إلى نور الحياة الجديدة  ككائن حيّ مستقل عن أمه، لا يحتاج إلى الإغتذاء بدمها خلال الحبل السري بل  يبدأ ممارسة إنسانيته ليخرج إلى النضوج الكامل. وبنفس  الطريقة حين يدخل العروسان إلى الحياة الزوجية يلتزمان أن تقطع فيها حبلا  سرتيهما من بيتي أبيهما، ليعيشا الحياة الزوجية الجديدة ويُمارس حبهما  الناضج في وحدانية الروح. أقول،  هكذا يرى السيد المسيح في كنيسته قد دخلت معه في الحياة الزوجية على مستوى  سماوي، وقد قطعت سرتها فصارت كأسًا مدورة أي حملت الطبيعة السماوية (الدائرة التي بلا بداية أو نهاية)، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج، إذ لم تعد في أحشاء العالم تطلب أفراحه الخارجية... لقد انطلقت كما من بيت أبيها الأرضي لتعيش مع بيت العرس الداخلي في شبع حقيقي وكفاية.


 
*ابونا انطونيوس فكري*
*آية **(2): "**سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن**."*
*السُرَّة**= *تقطع من جسد الأم حيث كان الطفل يحصل على غذائه، رمزاً لبدء حياة جديدة. وفي (حز4:16) استخدم تصوير عدم قطع السرة ليشير لبشاعة ما وصل إليه الإنسان من محبته للعالم التي أدت به للموت. وبالتالي فقطع السرة هنا يشير لأن هذه العروس قطعت علاقتها بالعالم ولكنه يقول السرة وليس الفم فهي مازالت مرتبطة بالله وليس حرة في مصادر فرحها. والسرة ترشم بالميرون لأن الروح القدس يقدس الأحشاء الداخلية كما الخارجية ليكون الإنسان بكليته للرب. وهي *مستديرة**= *بلا بداية ولا نهاية، أي حملت سمات السماء أي أن عطايا السماء لها بلا نهاية. *ولا يعوزها شراب**= *لا تعوزها أفراح العالم. *بطنك صبرة حنطة**= *صبرة أي كومة. فداخل الكنيسة مخازن غذاء روحي. والحنطة تشير لجسد المسيح " كفقراء ونحن نغني كثيرين." *مسيجة بالسوسن**= *عريسها  يحميها فالسوسن صفة العريس، ولكنه صار صفة للعروس، وبهذا تشير الآية أن  الكنيسة تصير قوية بأولادها الذين تلدهم ويصبحوا على صورة الله.


 
*تامل الانبا يؤنس*


 
*" **سرتك كأس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج**. **بطنك صبرة **(23) **حنطة** مسيجة بالسوسن**" (7: 2) * 
*يقول **حزقيال النبى**" **وكانت الى كلمة الرب قائلة**. **يا بن آدم عرف **أورشليم** برجاساتها**. **وقل هكذا قال السيد الرب **لأورشليم**.. **أما ميلادك يوم ولدت فلم تقطع سرتك ولم تغسلى بالماء للتنظيف**" (**حز **16: 1 – 4).. **حينما  يخرج الجنين من أحشاء أمه يلزم أن تقطع سرته وبذا يرى نور الحياة الجديدة  ككائن حى مستقل عن أمه، لا يحتاج الى الأغتذاء بدمها خلال الحبل السرى**..*
*والمعنى أن الإنسان يقطع سرته أى يقطع صلته بالعالم ويبدأ بالتغذى بغذاء آخر**.. **والسرة  حينما تقطع تصبح كأسا مدورة – الدائرة لا بداية لها ولا نهاية – إنها تشير  الى السماء وأنها تشير الى أن الأنسان حمل طبيعة سماوية**.. **هي لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج أى خمر أى أن مسرات العالم وأفراحه لا مجال لها في حياتها الآن**.. **وفى نفس الوقت فإن غذاء هذه النفس التي لا تتغذى بغذاء العالم لها طعامها الخاص**.. **لها طعام روحى تلك التي يعبر عنها بقوله **" **بطنك ُصبره **(**كومة**) **حنطة**".. **هذه الحنطة تشير الى **المسيح** الخبز الحى النازل من السماء**.. **ثم إن هذه الخيرات محاطة بسياج من السوسن الذكى الرائحة**..*


 
*ملخص ما قدمت * 
*كل القواميس اكدت ان الكلمه تعني سره اي مكان الحبل السري واتت الكلمة من الكلمه العبرية حبل سري * 
*استخدمت ثلاث مرات في الانجيل بمعني سرة ولم ياتي لها اي معني اخر*
*الذي  قال انها تعني اعضاء تناسليه ذكر ايضا في الهامش انه معني غير مقبول وباقي  التفاسير كلها يهودية ومسيحية اتفقت علي اللفظ والمعني * 
*رمزها واضح جدا كرمز العلاقه بالعالم وقطع العلاقه بالعالم * 


 
*وموضوع هل  تتمني ان يكون اخ للمارسة زنا المحارم اين الدليل عليه ؟ * 
*هو فقط تدليس من المشككين بدون اي دليل * 
*واكتفي بشر ابونا انطونيوس فكري*
*آية **(1): "**ليتك كأخٍ لي الراضع ثديي أمي فأجدك في الخارج وأقبلك ولا يخزونني**."*
*ليتك كأخٍ لي**= *إذ كان هذا الإصحاح هو إصحاح الخدمة، نجد أن الخادم عليه أولاً أن يتمتع بمسيحه عريس الكنيسة. وهذا النداء هو نداء كنيسة العهد القديم للرب يسوع ليتجسد. "ويكون بكراً بين أخوة كثيرين" (رو29:8). وهو نفس النداء الذي ردده إشعياء بعد ذلك "ليتك تشق السموات وتنزل" (إش1:64). *الراضع ثديي أمي**= *أي العروس تشتاق أن يكون الرب المتجسد شقيقاً لها (رو29:8). وقد حدث هذا فعلاً وَوُلِد المسيح متجسداً وصار إنساناً كاملاً ورضع من العذراء مريم التي صارت أماً للكنيسة جسد المسيح. *وأقبلك ولا يخزونني**= *فبعد التجسد وبعدما رأيناه من عمل المسيح العجيب دخلنا معه في علاقة حب. والبنت لا يصلح لها أن تقبل غريباً أمام الناس *في الخارج**. *والآن بعد عمل المسيح صارت الكنيسة كارزة بهذا الحب أمام الجميع الذين في الخارج. فكنيسة العهد القديم كانت كنيسة منغلقة غير كارزة أما كنيسة العهد الجديد فأعلنت حبها لمن تجسد لأجلها أمام الجميع بدون خزي.


 
*واكرر في النهاية * 
*كل  شيئ طاهر للطاهرين ومن يصر علي تقديم معاني رديئه لسفر نشيد الانشاد فهو  كمن يقدم شهاده تثبت ان فكره دنس ولا يستفاد شيئا من سفر نشيد الانشاد  * 
*ولكن يتبقي لنا ان ناخذ من المعاني الرائعه العميقه ويبقي السفر يقدم اكبر معجزه وهو معجزة الحب الالهي للانسان * 


 
*والمجد لله دائما*


----------

